# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Oslon T-bane

## Piirka

Ensi elokuussa avataan T-banenin rengasradan viimeinen osuus Storo-Carl Berners plass. Linjat ovat silloin:

1 Frognerseteren-Majorstuen
2 Storo-Majorstuen-Stortinget-Ellingsrudåsen
2X Stortinget-Ellingrudåsen
3 Sognsvann-Mortensrud
4R Lysakerelven-Majorstuen-Stortinget-Sinsen-Storo-Majorstuen-Stortinget-Bergkrystallen
5 Røa-Stortinget-Vestli
5X Stortinget-Vestli

Nykyiseen linjastoon verrattuna kakkonen ja vitonen vaihtavat päittäin länsipuolen pääteasemia. Holmenkollenin radan (ykkönen) kaupungin puoleinen pääteasema siirtyy Helsfyristä Majorstuaan. Nelonen muuttuu linjaksi 4R ja ajetaan silmukkana rengasradan läpi. Kolsåsin rataa aletaan  muuttamaan virtakiskolla ajettavaksi, siksi pääteasemaksi tulee vuoteen 2007 saakka Lysakerelven, jossa vaihtoyhteys ratikkalinjalle 13. Kolmosella ei muutoksia. Perusvuoroväli on kaikilla linjoilla 15 min (perinne vuosien takaa). Koska yhteistunnelin välityskyky on jo yläkantissa, ei Sinsenin asemalle voida johtaa lisää linjoja. Näin ollen tälle asemalle ajetaan vain 15 min välein suuntaansa. Mutta koska asemalla tulee olemaan keskilaituri, voi matkasuunnan valita helposti, jolloin vuoroväliksi tulee 7,5 min.

"X"-linjoja on perinteisesti ajettu ruuhka-aikana, mutta ensi elokuussa niitä ajetaan aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun, eli myös päiväsaikaan. Näin Vestlihin (Grorudbanen) ja Ellingsrudåseniin (Furusetbanen) tulee tiheä liikenne päiväsaikaankin. Junakokoja on tarkoitus kasvattaa jopa kuusivaunuisiksi. Ensi vuonna tarvittava vaunumäärä on 160 vaunua. Vuonna 2012 määrä tulisi olemaan 222 vaunua, joista 10 Holmenkollenin radalla (T2000-vaunuja) ja loput Mx-vaunuja.

Piirka

----------


## JE

Neloslinjasta kysymyksiä ja kommentteja...

Ensinnäkin, mikä on syynä tuon kirjaimen lisäämiseen? Onko sillä tarkoitus muistuttaa rengasmaisuudesta?
Toiseksi, Lysakerelvenille astihan virtakisko ei nytkään ulotu, vaan ainoastaan Montebelloon asti. Montebello-Lysakerelven muutetaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Lysakerelven-Kolsås -radan kohtalo on ollut epäselvä, liittyen siihen ettei sijaitse Oslon vaan Akershusin läänissä. Ainakin jotkut tahot ovat ehdottaneet, että 13 ajaisi Kolsåsiin ja 4R Lysakerelvenille aivan pysyvästi, jolloin Lysakerelven-Kolsås ei tarvitsisi muutosta virtakiskolle mutta 4R-linjaa voisi silti ajaa yksineuvoisella kalustolla. Toinen näkemys taas on, että metro pitäisi palauttaa Kolsåsiin asti kunhan ratatyöt ym. neloslinjan katkaisuun nyt liittyvät syyt ovat pois näköpiiristä. Tarkoitatko nyt siis, että virtakiskotus rakennetaan vuoteen 2007 mennessä aina Kolsåsiin asti?

Edit: Lysakerelven-Kolsås -muutostyöstä ei ilmeisesti ole vielä päätöstä. Virtakiskomuutoksen ja ylipäätään metrokaluston käytön puolesta kampanjoi Aksjon for drift av Kolsåsbanen. Linja 4R ulotetaan vasta 2007 edes Lysakerelvenille asti, 2006-2007 muutostyön takia pääteasema on Montebello tai Majorstuen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vuoden 2006 laajennusten myötä linjasto on nyt seuraavanlainen:

1 FrognerseterenBergkrystallen (Holmenkollbanen + Lambertseterbanen)
2 ØsteråsEllingsrudåsen (Røabanen og Furusetbanen)
3 SognsvannMortensrud (Sognsvannsbanen + Østensjøbanen)
4 RingenBergkrystallen (T-baneringen + Lambertseterbanen)
5 StoroVestli (T-baneringen + Grorudbanen)
6 HusebybakkenRingen (Kolsåsbanen + T-baneringen)

Linjat 4 ja 6 ovat tosiasiassa yksi kokonaisuus. Ringen ei ole mikään paikannimi, vaan se kuvaa sitä, että T-banejuna siirtyy kehäosuudelle (tai tulee sieltä). Myötäpäivään ajettaessa nelonen vaihtaa kilpensä kuutoseksi kutakuinkin Nydalenin aseman kohdalla. Päinvastaisessa ajosuunnassa kuutonen taas muuttaa itsensä neloseksi Sinsenin asemalla. Sama juna näet ajaa runkoradalla tietystä kohdasta kahteen kertaan. Niinpä ei ole mitään hohtoa matkustaa samalla junalla Bergkrystallenista Husebybakkeniin, vaan kannattaa jäädä pois jollain asemalla runko-osuudella Tøyen - Majorstuen ja odottaa takana tulevaa kuutosen junaa (koska se on oikeasti "edellinen kuutonen" siihen verrattuna millä itse ennen vaihtoa olet matkustanut).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkoitatko nyt siis, että virtakiskotus rakennetaan vuoteen 2007 mennessä aina Kolsåsiin asti?
> 
> Edit: Lysakerelven-Kolsås -muutostyöstä ei ilmeisesti ole vielä päätöstä. Virtakiskomuutoksen ja ylipäätään metrokaluston käytön puolesta kampanjoi Aksjon for drift av Kolsåsbanen. Linja 4R ulotetaan vasta 2007 edes Lysakerelvenille asti, 2006-2007 muutostyön takia pääteasema on Montebello tai Majorstuen.


Ketju on ollut pæivittæmættæ jo kauan...
Huhtikuussa 2008 ollaan tilanteessa, ettæ osuus Montebello - Lysakerselven on ilman liikennettæ kokonaan, osuudella Jar - Bekkestua liikkuvat raitiolinjan 13 vaunut 20 minuutin vælein (eli joka toinen 13 jatkaa Jarista Bekkestuaan) ja osuus Bekkestua - Kolsås on edelleen kiinni; palvelu hoituu bussilinjoilla 42 ja 142).
Osuudelle Husebybakken - Montebello - Åsjordet on jo sijoitettu uudet kiskot ja jopa virtakiskokin toiselle raiteelle. Asemilla tyøt ovat tæysin kesken. Laiturialueet ovat suuria tyømaita mm. Ullernåsenissa ja Åsjordetissa. Montebelloa menen katsomaan tænææn, jos vain ehdin. Bjørnslettan ja Lysakerelvenin asemien kohdalla ja niiden vælillæ rata on purettu, eli jæljellæ on vain tyhjæ ratapohja. Tuolla osuudella metroliikenne alkanee vasta vuonna 2009, kun Åsjordetiin liikenne alkanee 2008 (loppu)kesællæ.

Kalustosta: Karkeasti ottaen puolet Oslon metroliikenteestæ hoituu uusilla MX3000-junilla. Yksiohjaamoisista vaunupareista kootut T1-1 -yksikøt ovat kadonneet liki kokonaan. Niitæ vanhemmat kaksipæiset T1-2:t sen sijaan liikkuvat liki tæysilukuisesti. T2-T8 sekæ T2000-junia nækee kohtalaisen runsaasti. Sijoitukset linjoittain ovat seuraavat:
1: Eniten T5 - T8, myøs T2000
2: T1 - T4
3: Noin puolet T1 - T4, loput MX3000
4: Noin puolet T5 - T8, loput MX3000
5: Suurimmaksi osaksi MX3000
6: Hoidetaan osana linjaa 4
Linja 1 ajetaan 2-vaunuisilla junilla, linjat 4/6 kolmivaunuisilla. Linjoilla 2, 3 ja 5 nækyy arkisin kulkevan tæyspitkiæ 6-vaunuisia junia. MX3000-kalusosta voi koota vain 3- tai 6-vaunuisia junia.
Sarja T1 siis jakaantuu alasarjoihin T1-1 ja T1-2. Sarjan alkupææ on siis kaksiohjaamoisia T1-2:ia (paitsi erææt muutetut, jotka tosin on jo romutettu). Suurin osa T1:istæ on yksiohjaamoisia vaunupareiksi muodostettuja yksikøitæ, jollaisia ovat myøs sarjat T2, T3 ja T4. Virroitus hoituu vain virtakiskon avulla. Sitæ vastoin sarjat T5, T6, T7, T8 ja T2000 ovat kaksineuvoisia ts. niillæ ajetaan myøs ilmajohtovirroitetulla Holmenkollenin radalla. Viimeksi mainituista vain vaunusarja T6 on kaksiohjaamoinen. Muut ovat aina vaunupareina, joko yhtenæ tai jonkun muun vaunun kanssa "kimpassa".

----------


## JE

Rattivaunun kattavaan selostukseen voinee vielä täydentää, että yhdellä linjoista (lienee linja 5) rata alittaa kaupungin itäosissa sillan, jonka ali eivät sarjojen T5 - T8 tai T2000 vaunut mahdu (alaslaskettu virroitin).

MX3000-vaunuja on tilattu kaupunkiin yhteensä 78 yksikköä (eli 234 vaunua, kun yksi yksikkö koostuu kolmesta vaunusta). Näillä korvataan lähivuosina kaikki muu kalusto linjoilta 2-6. Linjaa 1 liikennöidään tulevaisuudessakin sen nykyisellä kalustolla, elleivät suunnitelmat senkin muuttamiseksi virtakiskokäyttöiseksi toteudu.

----------


## JE

Nyt helmikuussa 2009 Oslon metron tilanteesta ja tulevaisuudesta tiedetään vielä seuraavaa:

Uusia MX-metrojunia (virallinen tyyppimerkintä lienee itse asiassa M3000, vaikka käytännössä puhutaankin aina MX- tai MX3000-junista) on ilmeisesti tilattu kaikkiaan peräti 83 yksikköä. Tällä hetkellä MX-junia liikkuu kaupungissa noin 50, ja kaikilla linjoilla paitsi linjalla 1 (Holmenkollen)Sarjoja T1 - T4 käytetään enää lähes yksinomaan linjalla 2. Vaunuja on kaikkiaan jäljellä enää nelisenkymmentä, ja sarja T2 (tiettävästi enää neljä vaunua ajossa) saattaa hyvin olla pian historiaa.Holmenkollenin rata muutetaan virtakiskovirroitteiseksi kesäkuun 2009 ja lokakuun 2010 välisenä aikana. Besserudista pohjoiseen rata on koko tämän ajan suljettuna mm. Holmenkollenin aseman muutostöiden vuoksi. Virtakiskovirroituksen rakennustöiden vuoksi rata on suljettuna kokonaan kesän 2009, keväällä 2010 Vettakollenista pohjoiseen, ja kesällä 2010 Slemdalista pohjoiseen.Vaikka ajojohtovirroitteista kalustoa tuskin enää tarvitaankaan kesän 2010 jälkeen, poistetaan sarjojen T1 - T4 junat yhtä kaikki ennen sarjoja T5 - T8, koska viimeksi mainitut on rakennettu myöhemmin.T2000-junien tulevaisuus on tässä vaiheessa epäselvä. Aiemmin sarjan säilyttämistä on perusteltu Holmenkollenin radan tarpeilla, mutta linjan virroitusmuutoksen jälkeen tämä peruste on erityisen huono: ajojohtovirroitusta ei enää tarvita, ja lisäksi Holmenkollenille ajetaan muutostyön jälkeen aina kolmivaunuisin junin, kun taas T2000-sarjan vaunut liikkuvat aina pareittain.Kolsåsbanen muutetaan virtakiskovirroitteiseksi Jariin asti tänä vuonna siten, että työ on valmis keväällä 2010. Bekkestuaan asti metroliikenne voidaan kuitenkin avata vasta keväällä 2011 ja Kolsåsiin asti aikaisintaan 2012. Nyt koko muutostyö on kuitenkin budjetoitu.Raitioliikenne Örakerin ja Bekkestuan välillä keskeytetään 16.2.2009. Liikenne on tarkoitus aloittaa kuitenkin uudelleen metromuutostöden jälkeen, koska osuudelle jää pysyvästi  sekä virtakisko- että ajojohtovirroitus.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oslon T-Banen vaunukaluston romutuskehitystä voi seurata tältä sivulta. Sivua ylläpitää paikallinen Andy-niminen paikallisliikenneharrastaja.

----------


## Antero Alku

Miten Holmenkollenin rata muutetaan sivukiskoradaksi? Radalla on useita tasoristeyksiä, joiden muuttaminen eritasoiksi on minusta vähintäänkin haasteellinen tehtävä. Tietysti Norja on rikas öljyvaltio, jolla voi olla rahaa kaivaa rataura tunneliin. Eipähän tarvitse ihailla sitten enään maisemia, mutta ei kai niistä muut kuin turistit välitäkään.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Miten Holmenkollenin rata muutetaan sivukiskoradaksi? Radalla on useita tasoristeyksiä, joiden muuttaminen eritasoiksi on minusta vähintäänkin haasteellinen tehtävä.


Ei kai tasoristeyksien käyttö sivukiskoliikenteessä ole Holmenkollenilla sen vaikeampaa ole kuin  linkkaan nyt omille sivuillesi  Berliinin Straußbergissä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oslossa oli läntisillä esikaupunkiradoilla aikaisemmin tasoristeyksiä ihan yleisesti muuallakin kuin vain Holmenkollenin haaralla. Täysmetropäivityksen myötä tasoristeykset on poistettu ja / tai korvattu eritasojärjestelyin, viimeksi osuudella Montebello - Åsjordet. Tässä Bjørnslettan silta osuudella Åsjordet - Lysakerelven (- Jar). Osa eritasopaikoista on toki ollut käytössä jo ilmajohtoaikakaudellakin. Varsin todennäköisesti Holmenkolbanen tulee säilyttämään suurimman osan idyllisyydestään täysmetropäivityksen jälkeenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kai tasoristeyksien käyttö sivukiskoliikenteessä ole Holmenkollenilla sen vaikeampaa ole kuin  linkkaan nyt omille sivuillesi  Berliinin Straußbergissä?


Olisin vain kuvitellut, ettei noita suunnitella tehtäväksi enään. Kun on parempikin ratkaisu, ilmajohto.




> Oslossa oli läntisillä esikaupunkiradoilla aikaisemmin tasoristeyksiä ihan yleisesti muuallakin kuin vain Holmenkollenin haaralla. Täysmetropäivityksen myötä tasoristeykset on poistettu ja / tai korvattu eritasojärjestelyin, viimeksi osuudella Montebello - Åsjordet. ...


Ja olipas kaunista! Muistikuvani Holmenkollenin radalta ovat aivan toisen näköisiä kuin kuvissa näkyvä betonibrutalismi, mutta kai se on makuasia. Minä en vaihtaisi nykyistä idylliä 1,5 metrin panssariverkkoaitaan ja satojen neliömetrien betonipintoihin pengerryksissä ja kaivannoissa  sivukiskon tähden. En voi kuin ihmetellä, miksi Oslossa halutaan rakentaa joukkoliikenteen menneisyyttä. Mutta täytyy kai jonkun tehdä sekin.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja olipas kaunista!


Samaa mieltä. T-bane kaikessa pienimuotoisuudessaan on suorastaan ilo silmälle. Metron ei tarvitse merkitä vain lasiseiniä tai 50 - 100 miljoonan euron kustannuksia per asema. Otettiinpa ajovirta sitten mistä tahansa.

----------


## JE

Holmenkollenin radan muutoksesta on vielä sanottava, että erinäisten lähteiden mukaan rataa ei rakenneta "täyteen metrostandardiin" vaikka virtakiskovirroitukseen siirrytäänkin. Mitä tämä sitten ikinä tarkoittaakin. Tasoristeyksiä radalla on kuusi, niiden tulevaisuudesta en tiedä. Radan linjausta on kuitenkin tarkoitus oikoa metromaisemmaksi, joten ehkä tasoristeyksetkin jäävät sitten historiaan.

Joukkoliikenneviranomainen Ruter AS suositteli kaupunginvaltuustolle linjan muuttamista raitiotieksi. Nyt tehtyyn ratkaisuun päädyttiin pitkälti, koska hiihdon MM-kisat järjestetään Holmenkollenilla 2011, ja arvioitiin kisaliikenten mainituissa ja myöhemmissä vastaavissa kisoissa tarvitsevan täyspitkiä metrojunia. Holmenkollenin asema siis muutetaan kuusivaunuisia junia varten, ja Majorstuenilta on kisojen ajan tarkoitus ajaa Holmenkollenille 6-vaunuisia, väliasemilla pysähtymättömiä kisajunia.

----------


## kouvo

> Nyt tehtyyn ratkaisuun päädyttiin pitkälti, koska hiihdon MM-kisat järjestetään Holmenkollenilla 2011, ja arvioitiin kisaliikenten mainituissa ja myöhemmissä vastaavissa kisoissa tarvitsevan täyspitkiä metrojunia.


Perusteluhan on lähes yhtä hupaisa kuin Jousenpuiston aseman rakentamisperustelut. Sillä erolla tietysti että Holmenkollenin kisoissa, vaikka ne harvoin järjestetäänkin, voi olettaa käyvän merkittävän määrän ihmisiä -toisin kuin Espoon potkupallo- ja kiekkomatseissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Perusteluhan on lähes yhtä hupaisa kuin Jousenpuiston aseman rakentamisperustelut. Sillä erolla tietysti että Holmenkollenin kisoissa, vaikka ne harvoin järjestetäänkin, voi olettaa käyvän merkittävän määrän ihmisiä -toisin kuin Espoon potkupallo- ja kiekkomatseissa.


Mistä sinä tiedät vaikka jonain vuonna Espoon Areenalla pelattaisiin jääkiekon maailmanmestaruuskisojen otteluja?

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Nyt tehtyyn ratkaisuun päädyttiin pitkälti, koska hiihdon MM-kisat järjestetään Holmenkollenilla 2011, ja arvioitiin kisaliikenten mainituissa ja myöhemmissä vastaavissa kisoissa tarvitsevan täyspitkiä metrojunia.


En itsekään usko että kannattaa rakentaa yhtä tapahtumaa varten infraa vuosiksi turhana lojumaan. Kertaluokan tapahtumia voidaan palvella vaikka tilausbusseilla tai muilla vastaavilla tilapäisjärjestelyillä. Raitiovaunujakin voidaan tilapäisesti ajaa alennetuilla nopeuksilla ilman opastimia alle minuutin vuorovälillä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Mistä sinä tiedät vaikka jonain vuonna Espoon Areenalla pelattaisiin jääkiekon maailmanmestaruuskisojen otteluja?


(Menee jo aika off-topiciksi suhteessa Oslon joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta: )
LänsiAutoAreenallahan (nyk. BaronaAreena) pelattiin jääkiekon MM-turnaus jo keväällä 1999, joskin kyseessä olivat siis naisten MM-kisat (ja tänä vuonna naisten MM-kisat ovat muuten näköjään taas Suomessa eli Hämeenlinnassa 4.-12.4. http://www.naistenmm2009.fi/).
Miesten MM-kisojen osalta on taas todennäköisintä, että Suomessa järjestettävissä kisoissa alkulohkojen ottelut pelataan yleisömäärien ja lipputulojen maksimoimiseksi Helsingissä ja esim. Turussa, Tampereella tai Oulussa. Ja Helsingin ottelut (joihin Suomen alkulohko luultavimmin sijoitetaan) pelataan alueen suurimmassa hallissa eli Pasilan Hjallis-Hallissa eikä Espoon Areenalle otteluita tule.

----------


## JE

> Joukkoliikenneviranomainen Ruter AS suositteli kaupunginvaltuustolle linjan muuttamista raitiotieksi. Nyt tehtyyn ratkaisuun päädyttiin pitkälti, koska hiihdon MM-kisat järjestetään Holmenkollenilla 2011, ja arvioitiin kisaliikenten mainituissa ja myöhemmissä vastaavissa kisoissa tarvitsevan täyspitkiä metrojunia. Holmenkollenin asema siis muutetaan kuusivaunuisia junia varten, ja Majorstuenilta on kisojen ajan tarkoitus ajaa Holmenkollenille 6-vaunuisia, väliasemilla pysähtymättömiä kisajunia.


Taustalla on tietysti myös muita tekijöitä: ensinnä halukkuus standardisoida sekä kalusto että verkosto - MX-junathan ovat yksijärjestelmäisiä (virtakisko), ja yhden linjan muutos epäilemättä on järkevämpää kuin koko muun verkon muuttaminen ajojohtovirroitteiseksi. Radan ajojohto oli myös uusimisen tarpeessa - vaihtoehdot olivat siis uusi ajojohto tai uusi virtakisko. Kisojen uskon silti olleen se syy, miksi muutostyö haluttiin tehdä nyt, eikä päätöstä lykätty esim. viiden tai kymmenen vuoden päähän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaa mieltä. T-bane kaikessa pienimuotoisuudessaan on suorastaan ilo silmälle. Metron ei tarvitse merkitä vain lasiseiniä tai 50 - 100 miljoonan euron kustannuksia per asema. Otettiinpa ajovirta sitten mistä tahansa.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä, että täässä on esimerkkiä siitä, mihin suuntaan Helsingissä metroa pitäisi kehittää, jos sille halutaan tulevaisuutta. Mutta suuntahan on täysin päinvastainen. Länsimetro.net-sivuilta löytyy kuvia siitä, minkälaisia asemia täällä aiotaan tehdä.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Joukkoliikenneviranomainen Ruter AS


Voiko Norjan oikeusjärjestyksessä osakeyhtiö olla viranomainen?

----------


## JE

Nähtävästi voi. Ruter AS on perustettu täysin Tukholman läänin joukkoliikenneviranomaisen SL:n esimerkin mukaisesti. Ja onhan myös SL kiistatta sekä Tukholman läänin joukkoliikenneviranomainen että osakeyhtiö.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja onhan myös SL kiistatta sekä Tukholman läänin joukkoliikenneviranomainen että osakeyhtiö.


Kiistän. Tukholman läänin joukkoliikenneviranomainen on Wikipedian mukaan jokin _julkinen lääninliikennevastuullinen_ (offentlig länstrafikansvarig). Tämä luovuttaa tehtäviensä hoitamisen _liikennepäämiehelle_ (trafikhuvudman), käytännössä siis _lääninliikenneyhtiölle_ (länstrafikbolag), joka on Tukholman läänissä SL.

----------


## JE

No, sitten olin väärässä termistön suhteen. Tarkoitin joukkoliikenneviranomaisella - ilmeisesti siis virheellisesti - sitä tahoa, joka suunnittelee sekä kilpailuttaa tai muutoin tilaa liikenteen ja päättää lipuista. Tämä taho on osakeyhtiömuotoinen sekä Tukholman että Oslon seuduilla.

----------


## JE

Nyt kevään aikana on Oslon metrokaluston kehityksessä tapahtunut suhteellisen paljon.

T2000-sarja, jota lähinnä on käytetty Holmenkollenin linjalla, on hieman yllättäen poistettu käytöstä huhti-toukokuun vaihteessa. Vaunuja ei ainakaan toistaiseksi romuteta, mutta selvää lienee myös, ettei niitä enää tulla näkemään linjaliikenteessä. Kyse oli MX-sarjan ohella Oslon moderneimmasta metrojunasarjasta, mutta vaunuja voitiin käyttää vain pareittain (tai useita pareja yhteenkytkettynä), mikä Holmenkollenin linjan tulevaisuuden (kolmen vaunun junat) kannalta oli erityisen ongelmallista. 1990-luvun puolivälissä valmistuneita junia olivat myös koko ajan vaivanneet tekniset ongelmat.

Seuraavana poistumassa ovat sarjojen T1 - T4 junat. Näitä on liikenteessä kuusi vaunua sarjoja T1 ja T3 kumpaakin, neljä vaunua sarjaa T2 ja seitsemän vaunua sarjaa T4. Vaunuja käytettäneen linjalla 2 kesäaikataulukauden alkuun saakka, jolloin niiden odotetaan poistuvan lopullisesti linjaliikenteestä. T1-vaunuja on kuitenkin tarkoitus museoida peräti kolme kappaletta ja muita sarjoja yksi vaunu kutakin.

Sarjojen T5 - T8 vaunuilla sen sijaan on näillä näkymin tarkoitus liikennöidä vuoden 2012 tienoille saakka, vaikka MX-vaunujen odotetaankin riittävän liikenteen hoitoon viimeistään vuonna 2010.

----------


## JE

Sarjojen T1 - T4 poistoajankohdaksi linjaliikenteestä on vahvistettu 19.6.2009.

----------


## JE

Sarjojen T1 - T4 jälkeen joulukuussa 2009 on poistettu sarja T8. Uusia MX-junia on ajossa nyt noin 70, ja T5 - T7 -sarjojen junia enää yhteensä 30 kappaletta.

Ajojohtovirroitteinen liikenne Holmenkollenin radalla lakkautetaan pysyvästi 16.3.2010, jonka jälkeen haara on kokonaisuudessaan suljettuna joulukuuhun 2010 saakka. Aiempien päätösten mukaan T5 - T7 -sarjat pysyisivät kirjoilla vuoteen 2012 saakka, mutta ajojohtovirroituksen nopean päättymisen vuoksi voi loppu epäilemättä tulla nopeamminkin. MX-junien toimitukset etenevät joka tapauksessa niin nopeasti, että säännölliseen kiertoon vanhoja junia tuskin maaliskuun jälkeen enää tarvitaan.

----------


## JE

Tänään on Holmenkollenin radalla viimeinen liikennöintipäivä (osuus Majorstuen-Besserud) ennen liikenteen täydellistä sulkemista muutostöiden vuoksi. Liikenteen myöhemmin uudelleen avautuessa rata tulee olemaan virtakiskovirroitteinen. Holmenkollenin rata oli Oslon metron viimeinen ajojohtovirroitteinen rata.

Sarjojen T5 - T7 metrojunat jäänevät nyt historiaan, eli huomisesta alkaen Oslon metron kalusto koostuu yksinomaan uusista MX-junista.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Oslon metroverkolla tapahtuu jälleen, kun Kolsåsbanenin muutostyöt metrostandardin mukaiseksi etenevät. Eilen tiistaina (17.8.) puolenpäivän jälkeen avattiin liikenteelle viimeinenkin Oslon kunnassa sijaitseva asema, Bjørnsletta. Työt jatkuvat edelleen ja tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan seuraava osuus Jarin asemalle avataan joulukuussa, tarkemmin sanottuna 6.12., jolloin liikenteen on tarkoitus palata myös Holmenkollenin radalle. Kesän aikana on myös kunnostettu asemia linjalla 4 Helsfyrin ja Ryenin välillä, tuon suunnan bussikorvaus (Helsfyr-Bergkrystallen) päättyi maanantaina (16.8.).

Uusi Bjørnslettan asema on hyvin samanoloinen kuin muutkin ko. osuuden uusitut asemat (ja ylipäätään Oslon esikaupunkien metroasemat): paljon betonia ja yksinkertainen varustelu (muutama penkki, lyhyt katos, lippuautomaatit). Asemalle on myös tuotu pieni parakki ja vessakoppi kuljettajien taukoja varten. Pääsy laitureille on aseman molemmista päistä portaiden ja huomattavan pitkien ramppien kautta. Huomionarvoista on myös että Bjørnsletta on ensimmäinen asema, jossa kaikki opasteet aseman nimikylteistä lähtien ovat Ruterin mallin mukaan tummanharmaata valkoisella tekstillä, eivätkä enää sinivalkoisia.

Opastin- ym. työt eivät uudella osuudella vielä olleet aivan valmiita, niinpä junia seurasivat Åsjordetin ja Bjørnslettan välillä ylimääräiset kuljettajat (1/juna, yhteensä 2kpl), jotka olivat yhteydessä toisiinsa radiopuhelimen välityksellä. Koska radan viimeinen puolenvaihtopaikka on Ullernåsenin ja Åsjordetin välillä, ajaa joka toinen juna kahdelle viimeiselle asemalle aina toista raidetta. Lähdöt kumpaankin suuntaan ovat siis vuorotellen raiteelta 1 ja raiteelta 2 - vastaavasti raiteelta 1 lähtee juna vuorotellen eri suuntiin jne. Linjalla noudatettavan 15min vuorovälin myötä tämä ei ole ongelma, sillä junat kohtaavat toisensa aikataulun mukaan aina Ullernåsenin asemalla (miksi käytössä ei ole vain toinen raide kaikille junille ei ole tiedossani). Paikalla olleen opastuksen mukaisesti tämä käytäntö olisi voimassa marraskuulle.


Linjalla 2 joudutaan toistaiseksi ajamaan Østeråsin haaran virransyöttöön liittyvien töiden vuoksi lyhyillä (1 yksikkö / 3 vaunua) junilla, joten vuoroväli osuudella Ellingsrudåsen-Hovseter on 7,5 minuuttia, eli normaalien lähtöjen väliin on sijoitettu ylimääräiset vuorot ko. osuudelle. Syyskuun 6. päivästä lähtien myös linjalla 2 ajetaan taas pitkillä junilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oslon metroverkolla tapahtuu jälleen, kun Kolsåsbanenin muutostyöt metrostandardin mukaiseksi etenevät. Eilen tiistaina (17.8.) puolenpäivän jälkeen avattiin liikenteelle viimeinenkin Oslon kunnassa sijaitseva asema, Bjørnsletta. Työt jatkuvat edelleen ja tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan seuraava osuus Jarin asemalle avataan joulukuussa, tarkemmin sanottuna 6.12., jolloin liikenteen on tarkoitus palata myös Holmenkollenin radalle.


Mutta mutta, eikös Lysakerelvenin asema sijaitse vielä Oslon kunnan puolella? Reilu pari vuotta sitten se näytti tältä. Kai se kunnostetaan siihen mennessä, kun liikenne ulotetaan Jariin saakka?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:53 ----------




> Reilu pari vuotta sitten se (Lysakerelven) näytti tältä. Kai se kunnostetaan siihen mennessä, kun liikenne ulotetaan Jariin saakka?


Jatkanpa omaa pohdiskeluani. Käykö sittenkin niin, että uusi Bjørnslettan asema korvaa sekä vanhan samannimisen liikennepaikan että entisen Lysakerelvenin aseman? Länsihaaroja metroistettaessa on aiemminkin asemia poistunut.

----------


## JE

Kyllä, näin käy. Asemineen vielä avaamatta oleva osuus tulee olemaan:

Åsjordet - Bjørnsletta - Jar - Ringstabekk - Bekkestua - Gjønnes - Haslum - Avløs - Gjettum - Hauger - Kolsås.

Raitiolinja 13 pitenee radan ollessa valmis Bekkestuaan asti. Jariin ja Bekkestuaan tulee erilliset laiturit (ja tarvittaessa raiteet) raitiovaunuja varten. Osuus Lysakerelveniltä ratojen yhtymäkohdasta Bekkestuaan tulee olemaan sähköistetty sekä virtakiskolla että ajojohdolla. Ringstabekkin asema sovitetaan vain metrokäyttöön, linja 13 tulee ajamaan pysähtymättä ohi.

----------


## hmikko

Wikipedian numeroja katsellessa alkaa ihminen epäillä, että oslolaiset eivät ole kovin hääviä joukkoliikennekansaa ensinkään. En tiedä, miten vertailukelpoisia nämä luvut ovat. Raitiotieverkosta ilmoitettu 'system length' on ilmeisesti yksiraiteisen linjaradan yhteispituus kummassakin kaupungissa. 

Helsingin väkiluku 588 195 / 1 044 063
Oslo befolkning 596 923 / 912 046

Helsingin metro 21,1 km; 17 asemaa, nousuja 199 339 / päivä (2008)
Oslo T-bane 82,2 km; 105 asemaa, nousuja 268 000 / päivä (2009)

Helsingin raitiotiet 89,5 km;  nousuja n. 200 000 / päivä
Oslotrikken 131,4 km; nousuja 110 000 / päivä

Oslossa ja Norjassa ylipäätään ei vissiin ole rakennettu kerrostalolähiöitä samalla innolla kuin meillä, ja Helsingin metron isot nousujen määrät tietty ovat osittain metron 'pakkosyöttöä'. T-bane -linjojen vuoroväli on myös monelta osin Helsingin metroa harvempi. Sama ilmeisesti koskee osin ratikoita? Ainakin kaluston määrä on selvästi Helsinkiä pienempi, vaikka rataa on enemmän. Silti vaikuttavat jotensakin vaatimattomilta nuo Oslon matkustajamäärät, varsinkin kun sikäläinen linjasto ainakin kartalla näyttää fiksummalta kuin Helsingin vastaava. Tietty metrojärjestelmän integraatio on edennyt vaiheittain ja osin aika myöhään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oslon T-banen ei ole lainkaan sillä tavoin liityntävetoinen kuin Helsingin metro. T-banen vastaakin suunnitteluperiaatteiltaan enemmän esimerkiksi Vantaankoskenrataa (mutta aika monella haaralla maankäytön tehokkuus jää kauas Martinlaakson suunnan vastaavasta). Tunnelbanenin joillakin haaroilla matkustajavirrat ovat kohtalaisen ohuita, minkä voi päätellä 15 min vuorotiheydestä ruuhka-aikaankin ja 3 vaunun junista läpi liikennöintiajan. Toisaalta rungolla vuorotiheys on sitten 2 - 3 minuuttia. Mutta tämä runko on kaiken kaikkiaan melko lyhyt.

Trikken (ratikka) on vain muisto menneistä. Laajasta järjestelmästä on vain rippeet jäljellä, vaikka jokunen yksittäinen haara on edelleen pitkä. Ratikka ei ole Oslossakaan kehittynyt liikennemuoto (kaupungilla hidas, vaunut aika pieniä keskieurooppalaisiin nähden). Pitkien esikaupunkilinjojen erillisradoillakin sallitut nopeudet ovat maltillisia ja siellä on usein pistemäisiä hyvinkin alhaisia nopeusrajoituksia.

----------


## kuukanko

Oslo muuten on esimerkki joukkoliikenteen hyvästä kehityksestä: 2003 - 2008 joukkoliikennematkojen määrä on kasvanut 18%, kun samassa ajassa autoliikenne kasvoi 5%. 2008 joukkoliikennematkojen määrä kasvoi huimat 7% ja 2009 alkupuoliskon aikana hurjat 10%, samassa ajassa autonkäyttö on vähentynyt 4%.

----------


## JE

> Helsingin raitiotiet 89,5 km;  nousuja n. 200 000 / päivä
> Oslotrikken 131,4 km; nousuja 110 000 / päivä


Helsingin 89,5 kilometriä lienee linjaliikenteen raiteiden yhteispituus, eli jokainen kaksiraiteinen radanpätkä on laskettu kahteen kertaan. Oslon 131,4 kilometriä puolestaan on linjojen yhteispituus, eli esim. kolmen linjan käyttämä reittiosuus on lukuun laskettu kolme kertaa. Reittipituus lienee sekä Oslossa että Helsingissä alle 50 kilometrin.

----------


## hmikko

> Reittipituus lienee sekä Oslossa että Helsingissä alle 50 kilometrin.


Jotain tämän kaltaista epäilinkin, mutta en löytänyt Oslon verkon koolle muita lähteitä. Helsingin lukukin taitaa olla ajalta ennen Kampin nykyistä rataa. Englanninkielisen Wikipedian infolaatikossa on tuo 'system length', mutta siihen on näköjään arvottu milloin mikäkin luku.

----------


## Piirka

> * Samlet linjelengde er 39,6 km (dobbeltspor)
> * Antall reiser i 2008: ca 40 millioner


Oslossa trikkenmatkustajia on nelisenkymmentämiljoonaa vuodessa. Kaksoisraiteen pituus on vajaat 40 km.

Itäisen Lambertseterin metrohaaran avajaisvalokuvia vuodelta 1957: Klikk. Kalustona HØKA-raitiovaunut. Yhdeksän vuotta myöhemmin esimetrosta tuli "täysmetro": Klikk. (Kummallakin sivulla kuvat vaihtuvat itsestään seitsemän sekunnin välein).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Wikipedian numeroja katsellessa alkaa ihminen epäillä, että oslolaiset eivät ole kovin hääviä joukkoliikennekansaa ensinkään. En tiedä, miten vertailukelpoisia nämä luvut ovat. Raitiotieverkosta ilmoitettu 'system length' on ilmeisesti yksiraiteisen linjaradan yhteispituus kummassakin kaupungissa. 
> 
> Helsingin väkiluku 588 195 / 1 044 063
> Oslo befolkning 596 923 / 912 046
> 
> Helsingin metro 21,1 km; 17 asemaa, nousuja 199 339 / päivä (2008)
> Oslo T-bane 82,2 km; 105 asemaa, nousuja 268 000 / päivä (2009)
> 
> Helsingin raitiotiet 89,5 km;  nousuja n. 200 000 / päivä
> ...


Jos kaupunkiraideliikenteen matkustajamääriä lasketaan yhteen niin Oslon ja Helsingin välillä ei ole kaiken kaikiaan kovin suurta eroa. Tuo on minulle uutta että Oslon väkiluku olisi ohittanut Helsingin. Johtuuko se alueliitoksista vai mistä? Olen joskus lukenut että Oslon kaupungin alue vastaisi pinta-alaltaan suurin piirtein Helsinkiä +  Vantaata tai Helsinkiä + Espoota. Jos näin on niin Oslossa raideliikennematkoja asukasta kohden tehtäisiin enemmän kuin pinta-alakorjatussa  Helsingissä. Mutta koska luvusta puuttuvat toisaalta rautatiet ja bussit, niin en mene väittämään mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Oslossa trikkenmatkustajia on nelisenkymmentämiljoonaa vuodessa. Kaksoisraiteen pituus on vajaat 40 km.


Tuo voi olla totta, tosin minä muistan joskus myös kuulleeni tarkan luvun, ja se oli jossain 42 kilometrin tienoilla. Voisikohan tuo pienempi luku olla tilanteesta, jossa Lilleakerbanenia pitkin ei ajettu Jariin asti Kolsåsin radan modernisoinnin vuoksi?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:56 ----------




> Jos kaupunkiraideliikenteen matkustajamääriä lasketaan yhteen niin Oslon ja Helsingin välillä ei ole kaiken kaikiaan kovin suurta eroa. Tuo on minulle uutta että Oslon väkiluku olisi ohittanut Helsingin. Johtuuko se alueliitoksista vai mistä? Olen joskus lukenut että Oslon kaupungin alue vastaisi pinta-alaltaan suurin piirtein Helsinkiä +  Vantaata tai Helsinkiä + Espoota. Jos näin on niin Oslossa raideliikennematkoja asukasta kohden tehtäisiin enemmän kuin pinta-alakorjatussa  Helsingissä. Mutta koska luvusta puuttuvat toisaalta rautatiet ja bussit, niin en mene väittämään mitään.


Oslon maapinta-ala on tosiaan 427 neliökilometriä ja siten suurempi kuin Helsinki yksin (214 neliökilometriä) mutta pienempi kuin Helsinki ja Vantaa yhteenlaskettuina (452 neliökilometriä). Käsittääkseni Osloon ei viime vuosina ole tehty uusia kuntaliitoksia, Akerin kunta siihen tietysti liitettiin 1940-luvulla. Suuri osa Oslon pinta-alasta on harvaan asuttua seutua Holmenkollenin ympäristössä, kun taas metron läntisimpien haarojen päätepisteet ja sijaitsevat jo Baerumin kunnan puolella, jonne yhtenäinen kaupunkialue siis ulottuu. Oslo ohitti väkiluvulla mitattuna Helsingin syksyllä 2008, eikä Sipoo-liitos riittänyt nostamaan Helsinkiä uudelleen Oslon ohi. Oslo kasvaa yhä edelleen Helsinkiä nopeammin, mutta väkilukujen ero on toki hyvin pieni. Oslon väkiluku on viimeisten tietojen mukaan noin 592 000 asukasta, Helsingin noin 588 000 asukasta.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Jos kaupunkiraideliikenteen matkustajamääriä lasketaan yhteen niin Oslon ja Helsingin välillä ei ole kaiken kaikiaan kovin suurta eroa. Tuo on minulle uutta että Oslon väkiluku olisi ohittanut Helsingin. Johtuuko se alueliitoksista vai mistä? Olen joskus lukenut että Oslon kaupungin alue vastaisi pinta-alaltaan suurin piirtein Helsinkiä +  Vantaata tai Helsinkiä + Espoota. Jos näin on niin Oslossa raideliikennematkoja asukasta kohden tehtäisiin enemmän kuin pinta-alakorjatussa  Helsingissä. Mutta koska luvusta puuttuvat toisaalta rautatiet ja bussit, niin en mene väittämään mitään. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tosiaan kuten JE jo mainitsikin, on viimeisin merkittävä kuntaliitos Oslossa tapahtunut jo 1948, kun Akerin kunta liitettiin osaksi Osloa. Tämän jälkeen vain 1980 on aluetta laajennettu, mutta tällöinkin vain 25,2 hehtaaria Tanglerudin aluella siirtyi Skedsmosta osaksi Osloa. Jopa 66% (301 neliökm) Oslon pinta-alasta on nk. Markaa, eli lähes asumatonta metsäaluetta, mutta toisaalta tosiaan kaupunkialue jatkuu enemmän tai vähemmän yhtenäisenä sekä länteen (Bærum), että itään (Lørenskog ja Skedsmo) ja etelään (Oppegård), aika pitkälti rautateitä ja lännessä myös entisiä paikallisratoja, eli nykyään T-banea, seuraillen.

Asukasmäärä on Oslossa ollut selvässä nousussa 1980-luvun alun notkahduksen jälkeen ja ehkä merkittävin syy on ollut voimistunut muuttoliike, niin kotimaasta kuin ulkomailta. Kesällä ilmestyneen Oslo Byleksikon -kirjan uusimman version mukaan tämä muuttoliike, erityisesti maahanmuuttajien osalta on entisestään kasvanut vuoden 2004 jälkeen. Oslossa myös jatkuvasti (osittain melko huomaamatta) tiivistetään entisiä alueita ja rakennettu uusia asuinalueita entisen teollisuuden tilalle, mm. Nydaleniin. Tarkistamatta lukuja väittäisin lisäksi, että tiivis kantakaupunkialue on Oslossa hieman Helsinkiä laajempi.

Oslossa viettämäni puolen vuoden aikana saattoi omakohtaisesti huomata matkustajamäärien kehityksen, sillä erityisesti ruuhka-aikaan sekä metrojunat että raitiovaunut kulkevat todella täysinä. Tämä siitä huolimatta, että T-banessa on lisätty 6-vaunuisten junien osuutta, ja että molemmille Groruddalenin haaroille liikennöidään arkisin 7,5 minuutin välein. Joukkoliikennematkustajien määrän kasvuun ovat varmasti osaltaan vaikuttaneet myös tiettyjen bussilinjojen (20, 21, 31, 37, 54) kehittäminen runkolinja-tyyppiseksi (mm. tiheät vuorovälit). Myös Trikkenissä nk. "rullaava jalkakäytävä", eli linjojen yhteisellä osuudella 5 minuutin vuoroväli, on lisännyt tai ainakin järkeistänyt tarjontaa, vaikka raitiovaunut kärsivätkin Helsingistä tutuista ongelmista (jo mainitut pienet vaunut ja alhaiset nopeudet, sekä näiden osiltaan aiheuttama myöhästelyherkkyys). Myös Ruterin tulevaisuudensuunnitelmissa uskotaan matkustajamäärien kasvun jatkuvan ja tähdätään lähinnä kapasiteetin parantamiseen mm. T-banessa 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliin 6-vaunuisilla junilla nykyistä useammalla haaralla. Tätä hidastaa tosin mm. se, ettei vaunuja vielä riitä (jatkotilaus tehtiin joulukuussa) ja ettei keskustan yhteisosuudella ole kapasiteettia useammille vuoroille (tähänkin ratkaisuja on esitetty mm. rakentamalla yhteys Grorudbanelta suoraan kehäradalle).


Vielä numeroita matkustajamääristä ja niiden kehityksestä:
Ruterin vuosikertomuksen 2009 mukaiset liikennetyyppikohtaiset nousut ja niiden muutos edellisvuodesta:
Koko liikenne, Oslo ja Akershus: 252 milj. nousua (muutos +4,1%, Oslossa +5,3%)
T-bane: 74 milj. nousua (muutos +2%)
Trikken: 43 milj. (+7,7%)
Bussit: 106 milj. (+5,9%), josta bybuss (Oslo ja Oppegård) 74,2 milj. ja regionbuss 31,6 milj.
Lautat: 3,7 milj., josta Oslo 1 milj. ja Akershus 2,8 milj.
NSB:n junat: 26 milj., josta Oslo 5 milj. ja Akershus 21 milj.

Samasta lähteestä löytyy myös tarkempia lukuja mm. lipputuloista ja liikenteen kuluista ja samalta sivulta (http://ruter.no/Om-Ruter-As/Rapporter-og-dokumenter/) muitakin Ruterin raportteja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Oslossa raitiotien matkamäärät ovat kasvaneet suunnitellusti 50% 2003-2010

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vielä numeroita matkustajamääristä ja niiden kehityksestä:
> Ruterin vuosikertomuksen 2009 mukaiset liikennetyyppikohtaiset nousut ja niiden muutos edellisvuodesta:
> Koko liikenne, Oslo ja Akershus: 252 milj. nousua (muutos +4,1%, Oslossa +5,3%)
> T-bane: 74 milj. nousua (muutos +2%)
> Trikken: 43 milj. (+7,7%)
> Bussit: 106 milj. (+5,9%), josta bybuss (Oslo ja Oppegård) 74,2 milj. ja regionbuss 31,6 milj.
> Lautat: 3,7 milj., josta Oslo 1 milj. ja Akershus 2,8 milj.
> NSB:n junat: 26 milj., josta Oslo 5 milj. ja Akershus 21 milj.
> 
> Samasta lähteestä löytyy myös tarkempia lukuja mm. lipputuloista ja liikenteen kuluista ja samalta sivulta (http://ruter.no/Om-Ruter-As/Rapporter-og-dokumenter/) muitakin Ruterin raportteja.


Voidaanko siis vetää sellaisia johtopäätöksiä että Oslon seudulla joukkoliikennematkojen osuus on asukasmäärään suhteutettuna samalla hehtaarilla kuin HSL-alueella, jos siivotaan luvuista Helsingin metron ja lähijunien liityntäliikenteestä johtuvat bussimatkat? 

Matkustajakilometreissä epäilen että Oslossa noustaan korkeammalle koska etäisyydet lienevät keskimäärin pidemmät? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Oslossa raitiotien matkamäärät ovat kasvaneet suunnitellusti 50% 2003-2010


Kehitys siis taitaa sittenkin olla radikaalisti parempaa kuin Helsingissä, joten perun pahat puheeni. Jos unohtaa Wikipedian ja laskeskelee operaattorien tietojen perusteella, Oslossa on kappalemääräisesti 55 % Helsingin ratikoista ja n. 87 % kaksiraiteisen linjaradan määrästä. Näillä saadaan aikaan 82 % Helsingin nousujen määrästä vuodessa (Helsinki HKL:n mukaan 54,9 M (2009) ja Oslotrikken 45 M (2010, arvio)). Helsingissä näyttäis siis olevan kalustoa paljon, mikä lienee ymmärrettävää Vario-seikkailun jäljiltä ja hitauden takia, ja Mannejen osalta sekä hinta että käyttöaste ovat vissiin alhaisia.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Voidaanko siis vetää sellaisia johtopäätöksiä että Oslon seudulla joukkoliikennematkojen osuus on asukasmäärään suhteutettuna samalla hehtaarilla kuin HSL-alueella, jos siivotaan luvuista Helsingin metron ja lähijunien liityntäliikenteestä johtuvat bussimatkat?


Ilman tarkempaa laskemista sanoisin, että näin varmaankin matkamäärien osalta on. Sekä matkustamiseen, että liikenteen tarjontaan koko seutuja tarkasteltaessa vaikuttaa asukasmäärän ohella kuitenkin myös se, että oslolaiset lähiöt ovat pääosin Helsinkiä harvempia, ja Oslon ympäryskunnat suurelta osin selvästi harvempaa kuin Espoo ja Vantaa. Matkamäärien kehitys Oslossa on kuitenkin viime aikoina ollut näkyvämpää kuin Helsingissä ja toisaalta tähän on myös pyritty selvästi aktiivisemmin ja konkreettisimmin toimenpitein.




> Matkustajakilometreissä epäilen että Oslossa noustaan korkeammalle koska etäisyydet lienevät keskimäärin pidemmät?


Jos verrataan ihan vain Helsinkiä ja Osloa eivät etäisyydet kuitenkaan toisaalta ole juurikaan pitempiä: Oslon pinta-alasta kuitenkin niin iso osa on metsää vailla joukko- tai muutakaan liikennettä ja siinä missä Oslossa on vuonoa ja vuoria, on Helsingissä saaria jne. Lisäksi Oslossa on erilaisia poikittaislinjoja monipuolisemmin, mikä osaltaan vähentää kokonaismatkojen pituutta. Koko Ruterin ja HSL:n liikennettä verrattaessa tietenkin etäisyydet ovat Oslossa pidempiä, sillä mukana oleva maaseutumainen alue Akershusissa on selkeästi nyky-HSL:n aluetta laajempi.

Lukuja Ruterin vuosikertomuksesta 2009 ja HSL:n Joukkoliikenteen yksikkökustannukset 2009 -raportista:
nousuja / matkustajakilometrejä / keskimäärinen matkan pituus vuonna 2009:

Oslo Bybuss: 74,2 milj. / 356 milj. km / 4,80 km
Helsingin sisäiset bussit: 82,38 milj. / 391,31 milj. km / 4,75 km

Oslotrikken: 43 milj. / 137 milj. km / 3,19 km
Helsingin raitiovaunut: 54,88 milj. / 114,16 milj. km / 2,08 km

Oslon T-bane: 74 milj. / 446 milj. km / 6,03 km
Helsingin metro: 57,28 milj. / 418,17 milj. km/ 7,30 km

Kuten luvuista huomaa, eivät ainakaan Helsingin/Oslon sisäisissä busseissa erot ole kovinkaan suuria. Itse asiassa mikäli Oslosta pääosin puuttuvia liityntälinjoja ei Helsingistä huomioitaisi, kallistuisi matkustajamäärä enemmän Oslon eduksi, mutta suhteellinen matkan pituus luultavasti kasvaisi Helsingissä suuremmaksi. Tähän selitys löytynee siitä, että Oslossa ei juurikaan ole alueita, joiden pääasiallinen keskustayhteys olisi bussi, kuten vaikka Maunula, Pakilat, Viikki tai Pihlajamäki Helsingissä. Raitiovaunujen osalta matkustajakilometreissä näkyvät Oslossa selvästi pidemmät, esikaupunkeihin jatkuvat linjat. T-banen ja metron luvuissa näkyy puolestaan se, että linjojen palvelualueet ovat erilaisia: Itä-Helsinki on kuitenkin Oslon lähiöitä tiheämpää. Toisaalta Oslossa runko-osuudella t-banea käytetään ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan enemmän lyhyisin keskustamatkoihin kuin metroa Helsingissä, vaikka etäisyydet verkostolla muuten olisivatkin pidempiä.

----------


## JE

> Kehitys siis taitaa sittenkin olla radikaalisti parempaa kuin Helsingissä, joten perun pahat puheeni. Jos unohtaa Wikipedian ja laskeskelee operaattorien tietojen perusteella, Oslossa on kappalemääräisesti 55 % Helsingin ratikoista ja n. 87 % kaksiraiteisen linjaradan määrästä. Näillä saadaan aikaan 82 % Helsingin nousujen määrästä vuodessa (Helsinki HKL:n mukaan 54,9 M (2009) ja Oslotrikken 45 M (2010, arvio)). Helsingissä näyttäis siis olevan kalustoa paljon, mikä lienee ymmärrettävää Vario-seikkailun jäljiltä ja hitauden takia, ja Mannejen osalta sekä hinta että käyttöaste ovat vissiin alhaisia.


Ennemmin sanoisin, että Oslossa vaunujen kapasiteetti on Helsinkiä suurempi (keskimäärin), jonka lisäksi Oslossa on aivan huutava vaunupula. Oslossa suunnitelmissa on 45 uuden matalalattiaraitiovaunun hankinta, mutta samassa yhteydessä nykyisistä vaunuista poistetaan vain vuosina 1982-1983 valmistuneet 25 ensimmäistä SL79-vaunua. Myös SL95-matalalattiavaunujen poistoa on kaavailtu, vaunutyyppihän on aivan susi, mutta jos tämä toteutetaan, hankitaan tilalle vastaava määrä uusia vaunuja, eli tuota 45 vaunun hankintaa ei käytetä SL95-sarjan korvaamiseen.

----------


## sehta

> Toisaalta Oslossa runko-osuudella t-banea käytetään ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan enemmän lyhyisin keskustamatkoihin kuin metroa Helsingissä, vaikka etäisyydet verkostolla muuten olisivatkin pidempiä.


Voisiko ajatella näin: Keskusta-asemat Oslossa eivät ole yhtä syvällä kuin Helsingissä, mikä tarkoittaa lyhyempää matka-aikaa mikä tarkoittaa, että ihmiset tekevät keskimäärin mielummin lyhyitä matkoja t-banella.

Mielenkiintoisia lukua ylipäänsä. Kiitos.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Raitiolinja 13 pitenee radan ollessa valmis Bekkestuaan asti.


Nyt on menossa erikoinen välivaihe. SL95:iä ei riitä linjan 13 vuoroihin ja linjaa yritetään ajaa vanhoilla SL79-nivelillä Jariin niin, että vaunut ajetaan ympäri jo Lilleakerin silmukassa ja siitä peruutetaan Jariin. SL95:t ovat kaksisuuntaisia, ja sellaisilla tuo liikenne oikeasti kuuluisi hoitaa. Asiasta on enemmän juttua Ruotsin raitiotieseuran foorumilla (norjaksi).

----------


## Albert

Eikös kannattaisi muuttaa ketjun otsikkoa?
Vaikka "Oslon raitiotiet" sopisi ehkä paremmin,vai mitä ylläpito?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös kannattaisi muuttaa ketjun otsikkoa?
> Vaikka "Oslon raitiotiet" sopisi ehkä paremmin,vai mitä ylläpito?


Äläpä nyt hätäile kuitenkaan. Raitiolinja 13 on hieman omanlainen juttunsa lopultakin. Tuo Jarissa tapahtuva peruuttelukäytäntö johtuu puhtaasti siitä, että siinä trikken ajaa yhteiskäyttörataa *T-banenin* kanssa (nykytilanteessa tosin hyvin lyhyen matkan, mutta jatkossa tämäkin muuttuu ratkaisevasti), ja Jarissa ei ole silmukkaa enää nykyään - ja kaksisuuntakalustoa ei kaikissa tilanteissa riitä niille sarjoille, jossa sitä kipeästi kaivataan. Mutta jos aletaan puhua vain ratikkaverkolla kulkevista raitiolinjoista, niin niille varmaan löytyy parempikin ketju. Ja onhan raitioradoillakin päättäri, jolta silmukka puuttuu (Rikshospitalet).

----------


## JE

Nythän Oslossa on jo esitetty suunnitelmia SL95-vaunujen korvaamiseksi uudishankinnalla. Vaunuihin liittyvät ongelmat ovat lisääntyneet huomattavasti jo aiemmin vaunujen taloudellisuutta rasittaneen energiasyöppöyden päälle, johon lisäksi kaksi vaunua oli Italiassa Firemalla korjauksissa yhtiön konkurssin aikaan ja voivat siksi olla menetettyjä. On aivan mahdollista, että tuo Rattivaunun kuvaama välivaihe kestää niin kauan, kunnes 25 ensimmäistä SL79-vaunua korvataan 45 uuden vaunun hankinnalla, minkä oletetaan toteutuvan lähivuosina. Vaikka SL95-sarjan korvaamiseksi tarvittaisiinkin lisähankinta, uskon että se projekti siirtyy vuosien päähän. Uusia vaunuja tulee sentään olemaan 20 kpl enemmän kuin korvattavia vaunuja, joten ellei Kollektivtransportproduksjon AS osta täysiä susia, SL95-vaunujen ajokilometrejä/vuosi voidaan vähentää. Oslon nykyiset ongelmathan ovat seurausta ennen muuta vakavasta vaunupulasta.

Edit: Lisään vielä, että toivon todella, että uusi vaunusarja tulee olemaan kaksisuuntavaunuja, vaikka kyse kuinka onkin SL79-sarjan korvaamisesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lisään vielä, että toivon todella, että uusi vaunusarja tulee olemaan kaksisuuntavaunuja, vaikka kyse kuinka onkin SL79-sarjan korvaamisesta.


Voisi olettaa, että kaksisuuntakalustoa ollaan hankkimassa. SL79-vaunut hankittiin aikana, jolloin silmukat taisi olla jotakuinkin kaikilla päättäreillä. Nyt kun tilanne on toisenlainen, ei ainakaan minun mieleeni tulisi hankkia yksisuuntakalustoa ollenkaan. Lilleaker - Bekkestua tulee olemaan jo niin pitkä silmukaton osuus (viimeinen silmukka Lilleakerissa), ettei Bekkestuaan ulottuvaa liikennettä voida jättää yksisuuntakaluston varaan. Jariin asti peruuttelu nyt vielä on jollain tavalla "täysjärkisten touhua".

Tuleeko ilmajohdotus säilymään Bekkestuasta eteen päin? Siellähän on parisen kilometriä kauempana vielä Avlösin varikko, jolla ainakin aikanaan oli jonkinlainen rooli raitiovaunukaluston suhteen. Ja onhan noita yksisuuntaisia SL79:iä käyty ajamassa ympäri siellä olevassa silmukassa, kun raideyhteys oli käyttökelpoinen.

----------


## JE

Ilman muuta oletus on, että uudet vaunut ovat kaksisuuntavaunuja. Mutta koska mitään lopullisia päätöksiä vaunutyypistä ei käsittääkseni ole tehty, tilauksesta puhumattakaan, ajattelin etten mene asioiden edelle.

Rikshospitalet oli ensimmäinen silmukattomaksi suunniteltu päätepysäkki 1990-luvun lopussa, ja sekin oli pitkään varustettu väliaikaisella, "väärin päin" rakennetulla ja peruutettavalla silmukalla. Tätä ennen vallinneesta tilanteesta voi sanoa, että sotien aikaan silmukattomia päätepysäkkejä vielä oli, mutta myöhemmin niistä luovuttiin. Tarkkaa vuotta en osaa sanoa, mutta se on ollut todennäköisesti 1960-luvulla ja aivan viimeistään vuonna 1968.

Virallisia papereita Kolsåsin radasta en nyt ihan vähään aikaan ole lukenut, mutta käsitykseni on, että ajojohtosähköistys tulee päättymään pysyvästi Bekkestuassa.

----------


## Piirka

Kaksi Oslon keskustapäätepysäkkiä olivat loppuun saakka ilman silmukkaa. Kampen lakkautettiin 30.10.1960 ja Skillebekk (over Vestbanen) lakkautettiin 13.11.1961. Jälkimmäisellä päätepysäkillä oli yhteysraiteet Drammensveienille Sköyenin suuntaan. 27.10.1967 lakkautettiin Ekebergsbanenin haaralinja Simensbråteniin. Haara-asemalla Jomfrubråten ei ollut silmukkaa, joten ei -ruuhka-aikavuorot ajettiin kaksisuuntavaunulla pendelilinjana Jomfrubråten - Simensbråten.

Vuonna 1993 oli Sinsenin suunnan ratikkalinja katkaistu tietyömaan takia. Rakennustöiden aikana päätepysäkin paikka vaihtui 3-4 kertaa ja siitä syystä ei erillistä silmukkaa ilmeisesti rakennettu. Göteborgista vuokrattiin M25:ia (ja jotka myöhemmin ostettiin Osloon). Näitä kytkettiin pareittain peräpäästään yhteen ja ajettiin "kaksisuuntavaunuina" siten, että ainoastaan etummainen vaunu oli matkustajien käytössä. Samalla tavalla kytkettiin muutama Oslon oma SM-83 -telivaunukin.

Sinsenkrysset -risteyksen valmistuttua tammikuussa 1994 Sinsenin suunnan vuorot kääntyivät kyseisen risteyksen kolmioraiteella, kunnes myöhemmin linjaa/linjoja jatkettiin Sinsenistä Grefsetin suuntaan. Tämä kolmioraidekääntörumba antoi kuitenkin sysäyksen kaksisuuntaratikoiden tilaamiselle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:24 ----------

Kampenissa olisi silmukan rakentaminen ilmeisesti ollut mahdoton. Ratikkajuna linjan 12:n päättärillä Brinken -kadulla, tiettävästi vuonna 1960. Perävaunun "vaihtotyö"raiteet sijaitsevat kuvan taustalla.

Ainoa toteuttamiskelpoinen silmukka olisi syntynyt kuvassa raitiovaunun vasemmalla puolella sijanneiden talojen/korttelin ympäri: Brinken-Ullensakergata-Norderhovgata-Nannestadgata-Brinken/Hagegata. Ainakin Nannestadgata on sen verran jyrkkä, että jarrut olisivat kokeneet kovia.

Eipä ole Kampenin päättärin ympäristö runsaassa 50 vuodessa paljoa muuttunut. Yli sata vuotta vanhojen puutalojen eterniittijulkisivut näkyy palautetun puulaudoitukseksi ja nupukiveys on vaihdettu asfaltiin. Ainakin pari ilmajohtojen kannatinpylvästäkin nököttää puolen vuosisadan jälkeenkin edelleen pystyssä.

----------


## JE

Tuota Ekebergbanenin sivulinjan ratkaisua en tietenkään muistanut, vaikka olen siitäkin joskus lukenut.

Erilaisia poikkeustilanteita varten säkkiluonteisiin päätepysäkkeihin on Oslossa toki varauduttu aina, silloinkin kun liikenteessä oli vain yksisuuntavaunuja. Esimerkiksi ensimmäiset 25 kpl SL79-vaunuja toimitettiin siten, että niissä oli yksi ovi myös väärällä puolella juuri tällaisia tilanteita varten, ja ilmeisesti myös takapään ohjauslaitteet myös paremmin varustellut kuin monessa muussa yksisuuntavaunussa.

----------


## Piirka

Viime lauantaina (5.3.) koettiin Jernbanetorgetin T-asemalla sanoinkuvaamaton ruuhka. Holmenkollenilla aamupäivällä hiihdettiin jokin mömmömkisojen kilpailulaji, mutta kisajärjestäjien ja Ruterin välillä tapahtunut viestikatkos aiheutti sen, että ylimääräisiä junia ei oltu laitettui liikenteeseen. Tilanne saatiin kuitenkin hallintaan, ja parhaimmillaan Holmenkollenille kuljetettiin jopa 18.000 katsojaa tunnissa.

----------


## Piirka

Oslon kaupunginvaltuusto on päättänyt uuden metroradan rakentamisesta. Mikäli suurkäräjät myöntää varat (n. 1,5 miljardia kruunua = 204 miljoonaa ), aloitetaan radanrakennus ensi kesänä. Uusi 1,6 km pituinen yhdysrata (Lørenbanen) kulkee kehäradan Sinsenin asemalta Grorudradan Økernin asemalle ja sille rakennetaan uusi maanalainen Lørenin asema. Samalla Grorudin rata suljetaan kolmeksi kuukaudeksi, jotta kolme vielä kunnostamatonta asemaa (Rommen, Stovner sekä pääteasema Vestli) (perus)korjataan.

Yhdysradan arvioitu käyttöönotto tapahtuisi vuoden 2017 alkupuolella. Silloin joka toinen Grorudradan juna ajettaisiin Lørenin ja kehäradan kautta keskustan alittavaan yhteistunneliin ja joka toinen nykyistä reittiä pitkin keskustaan. Groruddalen-lehden artikkelissa esitellään mahdollinen tulevaisuuden metroverkko. Linjakarttaan on merkitty uusi länsihaara Skøyenin kautta Fornbuhun sekä idässä Furuset-radan päälle 4 km:n jatke A-husiin (Akershusin yliopistollinen sairaala). Yhteistunnelissa liikennöi tällä hetkellä 28 junaa tunnissa ruuhka-aikoina. Tulevaisuudessa yhteistunnelissa kulkisi parhaimmillaan 32 junaa tunnissa. Hyvin kulkee, ihan ilman automaattimetroa.

----------


## Piirka

Kolsåsradan virtakiskoprogge jatkuu. Tänään sunnuntaina avattiin kahden aseman pätkä Gjønnesistä Haslumin kautta Avløsiin, kertoo sanomalehti Budstikka. Viimeinen pätkä Kolsåsiin asti on tarkoitus avata ensi lokakuussa. Budstikkanin toimittajalle on ilmeisesti sattunut ajatusvirhe, kun tämä kirjoittaa, että Avløsin asema oli tarkoitus avata vasta ensi vuonna. Ilmeisesti alkuperäinen suunnitelma oli ottaa Haslumin asema käyttöön vasta ensi vuonna, mutta paikallisten asukkaiden painostuksesta asema otettiin käyttöön siis tänään. Lehden toimittaja matkasi varaslähdöllä uudella rataosuudella ja sivulla on videopätkä kuljettajan näkökulmasta nähtynä.

Uudella osuudella tullaan liikennöimään myös keskustaratikoilla. Linjan 13 ratikat päästetään uudelle osuudelle vasta tammikuussa.

Budstikkan lehti on julkaissut tiiviin Kolsåsradan historiikin. Artikkelin mielenkiintoisin kuva on värivalokuva vuodelta 1974. Siinä kaksi Kolsåsradan vaunua kohtaavat Jarin asemalla. Vasemmanpuoleinen vaunu 452 oli toinen kahdesta, vuonna 1960 rakennetusta Oslon protometrovaunusta.

----------


## JE

> Uudella osuudella tullaan liikennöimään myös keskustaratikoilla. Linjan 13 ratikat päästetään uudelle osuudelle vasta tammikuussa.


Toki näin, mutta tuo ratikoille avattava osa uudesta osuudesta ei siis ole nyt avattu osuus, vaan osuus Jar-Bekkestua, jolla metro on liikennöinyt virtakiskovirroitteisesti jo elokuusta 2011 alkaen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Totta, mutta autoistumisen aikaan metroja on tehty etupäässä pikkukaupunkeihin (= ei usean miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkeja), joissa motiivit ovatkin epäilemättä olleet aivan samat kuin Helsingissä: edistää autoilua.
> 
> Otetaanpa Eurooppa, jossa autoistuminen alkoi 1920-luvun lopulla. Ensimmäiset maanalaiset ovat:
> 
> Lontoo	1863
> Budapest	1896
> Glasgow	1896
> Pariisi	1900
> Berliini	1902
> ...


Oikeastaan kiinnostaisi tietää miksi juuri *Oslossa* alettiin rakentaa metroa jo 1920-luvulla, vaikka kaupunki ei ollut mikään miljoonakaupunki, eikä edes ole nyt, autoistumien oli vielä lapsenkengissä, öljyäkään ei olltu löydetty saatika ryhdytty poraamaan Pohjanmereltä, ja maanalainen osuus ei johtunut maastoesteistä? Kuninkaan Linnan puisto oli, mutta Anteron logiikan mukaan se olisi ollut kierrettävissä. 

Tiedän myös että Oslon metron jatkon suunnittelu käynnistyi heti toisen maailmansodan jällkeen, ja toteutus 1950 luvulla, eli n 15 vuotta ennen Helsinkiä, eli mikisikään ainutlaatuiseksi ilmiöksi tuo Nationatheatretin ja Majorstuenin maanalainen tynkäpätkä ei ollut tarkoitus jäädä. 

Eiköhän se "maanalaisen" rakentaminen Oslossa noinkin aikaisin kuin 1920-luvulla johtunut yksinkertaisesti siitä että haluttiin kokeilla uutta tekniikkaa, toteuttaa turhamaisia haaveita ja "wau"-efektiä ? Saatiin samalla matka-aikojakin lyhennettyä ja kyyti tasaisemmaksi, ja nyt, vuosikymmeniä myöhemmin, täysin kattava verkko. Eli tuskin lienee myöskään mikään hukkaan heitetty projekti, vaikka numeroiden mukaan Oslon kokoisen kaupungin pitäisi pystyä pärjäämään maanpällisella liikenteellä eli raitiovaunuila ja busseilla siinä missä Lodz tai Zagreb tai Murmansk.

Alettiin Helsingissäkin suunnitella "maanalaista" jo Eliel Saarisen keskustasuunnitelmassa vuodelta 1918. Oslossa vastaavat suunnitelmat toteutettiin, Helsingissä ei. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeastaan kiinnostaisi tietää miksi juuri *Oslossa* alettiin rakentaa metroa jo 1920-luvulla, vaikka kaupunki ei ollut mikään miljoonakaupunki, eikä edes ole nyt, autoistumien oli vielä lapsenkengissä, ...


Eiköhän taustalla ole ollut sama syy kuin miksi Helsingissä ryhdyttiin puuhaamaan metroa 1950-luvulla ja mittavaa moottoritieverkkoa 1960-luvulla. Kun kuviteltiin, että vuonna 2000 Helsingissä on 2 miljoonaa asukasta. Budapestiinkin rakennettiin Földalatti 1890-luvulla, mutta seuraava metrolinja vasta 70 vuotta myöhemmin viisaan neuvostovallan aikana. Tai ehkä samasta syystä kuin kymmenet kaupungit hävittivät raitiotiensä 1900-luvun puolivälissä, vaikka tekivätkin ratikan sitten uudelleen 3040 vuotta myöhemmin.

Eli uskotaan johonkin, jonka vuoksi on välttämätöntä tehdä jotain, kun kerran muuallakin tehdään. Ja jos rahat riittävät, niin sitten tehdään. Myöhemmin nähdään, oliko järkeä vai ei. Jos ei ollut, sitä ei kuitenkaan myönnetä. Ja pahimmassa tapauksessa jatketaan hölmöilyä, ettei näyttäisi siltä, että hölmöiltiin.

1920-luvusta ja Oslosta voi todeta, että nimenomaan maanalaisten tekeminen oli silloin varsin muodikasta. Kun sähkökäyttöinen moottorivaunujuna oli keksitty noin 20 vuotta aikaisemmin ja tunneliratoja rakennettiin ahkerasti Euroopan kaupungeissa, ei ole yllättävää, että maan pääkaupunki haluaa matkia sitä, mitä tehdään muuallakin. Ihan samalla tavalla kuin Helsingissäkin 30 vuotta myöhemmin, kun alettiin toipua sodankäynnistä.

Voi myös ihan rehellisesti sanoa, että ei ole olemassa yhtä oikeaa ratkaisua, vaan erilaisia ratkaisuja, joilla on hyviä ja huonoja puolia eri ominaisuuksissaan. Se, että joku on jossain kaupungissa tehnyt jotain, ei todista sitä oikeaksi tai vääräksi. Vaan asia tulee selvittää perusteellisesti ja ymmärtää syyt ja seuraukset. Sitten voi arvioida, oliko jokin järkevää vai ei juuri siinä kaupungissa, mihin se tehtiin.

Tietenkin olisi viisainta selvittää ja ymmärtää asiat ennen kuin jotain tehdään. Mutta päätöksiä tekeville ei taida maltti olla vahvin ominaisuus silloin, kun on keksitty haluta jotain.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1920-luvusta ja Oslosta voi todeta, että nimenomaan maanalaisten tekeminen oli silloin varsin muodikasta. Kun sähkökäyttöinen moottorivaunujuna oli keksitty noin 20 vuotta aikaisemmin ja tunneliratoja rakennettiin ahkerasti Euroopan kaupungeissa, ei ole yllättävää, että maan pääkaupunki haluaa matkia sitä, mitä tehdään muuallakin. Ihan samalla tavalla kuin Helsingissäkin 30 vuotta myöhemmin, kun alettiin toipua sodankäynnistä.


Tästä olen täysin samaa mieltä. Maanalaiset olivat muotia silloin, mutta vaikka rata vaikuttaa täysin ylimitoitetulta sen ajan tarpeisiin, niin itse kuvittelisin että oslolaiset ja norjalaiset ylipäänsä eivät pitäneet hanketta minään "hukkaputkena", ja myöhemmin siitä oli todella hyötyä kun verkkoa laajennettiin itään. 

Luin eri lähteistä vähän enemmän mielenkiintoisaa siitä: Työt alkioivat itse asiassa jo 1912 ja heti alussa sattui vastoinkäymisiä, koko katu romahti 300 m matkalta rakenteilla olevaan tunneliin, ja työt keskeytyivät n 10 vuodeksi! Alkuperäisessä tunnelissa oli väliasema nimeltä  "Valkyrie plass"  kanssa, mutta se lakkautettiin 1985, koska sortumisvaaran takia asemalaitureita ei voitu pidentää 2 vaunua pidemmiksi! 

Se mitä haluaisin tietää, jos jollain on tarkempaa tietoa, miten rahoitus järjestettiin Oslon ensimmäistä tunnelirataa rakennettaessa?  Ratahan ei varsinaisesti palvellut Oslon keskustan asukkaita niin paljon kuin läntisten esikaupunkien. Radan rakensi A/S Holmenkolbanen niminen osakeyhtiö, ketkä olivat osakkaina siinä? Tuottiko se persnettoa ja joutuiko kaupunki tai valtio lunastamaan sen, vai miten se hoidettiin? Sen olen ymmärtänyt että tällä osakeyhtiöllä ei ollut varaa uusia vaunukalustoa erityisen tiheään, eli antiikisilla puuvaunuilla ajettiin vielä 80-luvulla. 



t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Oikeastaan kiinnostaisi tietää miksi juuri *Oslossa* alettiin rakentaa metroa jo 1920-luvulla, vaikka kaupunki ei ollut mikään miljoonakaupunki, eikä edes ole nyt, autoistumien oli vielä lapsenkengissä, öljyäkään ei olltu löydetty saatika ryhdytty poraamaan Pohjanmereltä, ja maanalainen osuus ei johtunut maastoesteistä? Kuninkaan Linnan puisto oli, mutta Anteron logiikan mukaan se olisi ollut kierrettävissä.


Ei Oslossa ole ryhdytty rakentamaan "metroa" 1920-luvulla!

Kyseessä oli alunperin raitiovaunuilla liikennöidyn Holmenkolbanenin muutoksesta isoille sähkömoottorivaunuille ja kun linjan haluttiin sellaisella leveällä vaunukalustolla tulevan syvemmälle kaupunkiin paremmille yhteyspaikoille, niin ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin tehdä lyhyt maanalainen rataosuus. Kuninkaanlinna puutarhoineen on nimittäin siellä maanpinnalla eikä se sopinut, että sitä tärvellään.

Myöhempi metrorakennus on sitten täysin erillinen juttu tuohon nähden. Vaikkakin se on nykyään yhdistetty tuohon vanhaan raitiotiehen - ja moneen muuhunkin vastaavaan esikaupunkiraitiotiehen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei Oslossa ole ryhdytty rakentamaan "metroa" 1920-luvulla!
> 
> Kyseessä oli alunperin raitiovaunuilla liikennöidyn Holmenkolbanenin muutoksesta isoille sähkömoottorivaunuille ja kun linjan haluttiin sellaisella leveällä vaunukalustolla tulevan syvemmälle kaupunkiin paremmille yhteyspaikoille, niin ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin tehdä lyhyt maanalainen rataosuus. Kuninkaanlinna puutarhoineen on nimittäin siellä maanpinnalla eikä se sopinut, että sitä tärvellään.
> 
> Myöhempi metrorakennus on sitten täysin erillinen juttu tuohon nähden. Vaikkakin se on nykyään yhdistetty tuohon vanhaan raitiotiehen - ja moneen muuhunkin vastaavaan esikaupunkiraitiotiehen.


Vaikka syntyperäiset oslolaiset itse kutsuivat rataa pitkään "trikken"iksi eli raitiotieksi niin kyllä 1920-luvun Holmenkolbanen tunneleineen täyttää aika monia niistä kriteereistä mitä metrolta vaaditaan. Tunneliasemia keskustassa oli 2, itse tunnelin pituus oli 2 km eli yhtä paljon kuin esim Kampista Hakaniemeen, laiturit samalla tasolla kuin junan lattia, rata ulottui kauas esikaupunkeihin, suunnitelmia oli pidentää tunnelia heti kun se tuli taloudellisesti mahdolliseksi mutta 2. maailmansota keskeytti sen , jne. Vaihtoehtona olisi kyllä ollut ajaa Holmenkollenista kapeammilla raitiovaunuilla katuja pitkin keskustaan (kuten Jarista tehtiin) , mutta tunneli ja raskas vaihtoehto päätettiin rakentaa koska haluttiin varautua tulevaisuuden kasvunäkymiin ja saatiin samalla mukevempi ja nopeampi kulkupeli eli metro. Myös itäisten esikaupunkien raitiovaunuilla ajettavat esikaupunkiradat rakennettiin alusta alkaen sen tyyppisiksi  että ne oli helppo muuttaa raskaalla metrokalustola ajettaviksi. Oslo ja Tukholma peesasivat toisiaan ja kokemuksia vaihdettiin puolin ja toisin. 

Joka tapauksessa oli nimitys mikä tahansa niin Oslon metro lisukkeineen oli 1970-80 -luvulla yksi erikoisimmista metroista Euroopassa siihen aikaan. Vertoja pystyi vetämään lähinä muut samaan aikaan rakennetut antiikkimetrot kuten Wienin vanha Stadtbahn tai Itä- ja länsi-Berliininin ristiin rastiin alittava metro haamusaemineen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka syntyperäiset oslolaiset itse kutsuivat rataa pitkään "trikken"iksi eli raitiotieksi niin kyllä 1920-luvun Holmenkolbanen tunneleineen täyttää aika monia niistä kriteereistä mitä metrolta vaaditaan.


Tässä tullaan jälleen siihen, että kaupunkiraideliikennettä voi nimittää miten haluaa, koska ei ole olemassa yksiselitteistä ja selkeätä perustetta tehdä jostain metro, juna tai ratikka. Oslon kohdalla voi kysyä, muuttuuko noin 12 kilometrin esikaupunkirata metroksi, jos sille tehdään 2 kilometriä jatkoa tunneliin? Tai muuttuuko rautatie raitiotieksi, jos sillä ajetaan raitiovaunulla?

Mielestäni ei muutu rautatie metroksi tai raitiotieksi, jos siellä ajetaan jonkinlaisella kalustolla tai jos rautatieltä pääsee tunneliradalle. Saksalaiset ovat mielestäni ratkaisseet tämän asian oikealla tavalla. Kaupunkiraideliikennepalvelu on U-Bahn (maanalainen), jos se on maan alla tai jos rata ja asemat ovat täysin eristettynä muusta ympäristöstä maan pinnalla. Siinä kohdassa kun eristetty osuus tai tunneli päättyy, päättyy myös U-Bahn eli meikäläisittäin metro ja alkaa raitiotie tai Stadtbahn, riippuen siitä, jatkuuko järjestelmä Stadtbahnin määritelmän mukaisesti rakennettuna vaiko katuraitiotienä.

Se seikka, että Holmenkollenbania ajetaan nyt metrolinjana T1 ja sivukiskovirrotteisella kalustolla ei edelleenkään muuta Majostuenista Holmenkollenille johtavaa rataa metroksi. Tuo rataosuus on edelleen esikaupunkirata, eli luonteeltaan jotakuinkin rautatie. Maasto-olosuhteiden vuoksi rataa ei voida koskaan eristää täysin, eikä asemia rakentaa täyspitkiksi. Rautatiellä voi olla sivukiskovirroitus. Englannissa on jopa rataosia, joilla on 3- tai 5-kiskovirroitus, eli raiteen keskeltä löytyy virtakisko. Eli virroitustapa ei tee radasta metroa.




> Tunneliasemia keskustassa oli 2, itse tunnelin pituus oli 2 km eli yhtä paljon kuin esim Kampista Hakaniemeen, laiturit samalla tasolla kuin junan lattia, rata ulottui kauas esikaupunkeihin, suunnitelmia oli pidentää tunnelia heti kun se tuli taloudellisesti mahdolliseksi mutta 2. maailmansota keskeytti sen , jne. Vaihtoehtona olisi kyllä ollut ajaa Holmenkollenista kapeammilla raitiovaunuilla katuja pitkin keskustaan (kuten Jarista tehtiin) , mutta tunneli ja raskas vaihtoehto päätettiin rakentaa koska haluttiin varautua tulevaisuuden kasvunäkymiin ja saatiin samalla mukevempi ja nopeampi kulkupeli eli metro.


Oletko lukenut syyt ja perustelut jostain vai arveletko näin vain itse? Majorstuenista kaupungin ali kansallisteatterille 1928 avattu yhden aseman osuus tehtiin varmaankin juuri niistä syistä joista Compact kirjoitti. Myöhemmille päätöksille voi olla esitetty hyviä virallisia syitä, mutta tämänhetkinen lopputulos on minusta surkea, ja ainoa järkevä ratkaisu olisi ollut kehittää Holmenkollenin radan palvelua nykyaikaisen raitioliikenteen eikä vanhanaikaisen metroliikenteen pohjalta.

Holmenkollenin palvelu oli sujuvaa ja toimivaa niin kauan kun rataa ajettiin sähkömoottorivaunuilla, joita voitiin kytkeä eripituisiksi juniksi tarpeen mukaan. Radan erikoisuus ovat Holmenkollenin kisaliikenteen huippukysyntä, jossa yhdelle asemalle kohdistuva liikenne poikkeaa täysin radan muusta kysynnästä. Sitä varten on turhaa pyörittää raskasta metrojunaliikennettä ympäri vuoden, koska muutoin kuin kisojen aikana ja silloinkin kaikilla muilla pysäkeillä riittää yhden nykyaikaisen raitiovaunun kapasiteetti.

Tämä huippukysynnän tilanne on kaikkein helpointa hoitaa siten, että koko kaupungin kattavasta raitioliikenteestä irroitetaan riittävä määrä lisävaunuja kisaliikenteen hoitamiseksi. Kisaliikennettä ajettaisiin erityispitkillä pikavuoroilla, jotka eivät pysähdy kuin Majorstuenilla ja Holmenkollenilla. Muita asemia palvelee normaali raitiovaunuliikenne. Kisaliikenteen tarvitsema vaunumäärä on helppo irrottaa Oslon muun raitioliikenteen kalustomäärästä aiheuttamatta muulle raitioliikenteelle merkitsevää haittaa, eli kisaliikenteen lisäkalustoon ei ole tarpeen investoida erikseen.

Ymmärrän kyllä Oslon olosuhteita sen verran, että en ihmettele, että siellä päädyttiin epätoivoiseen ratkaisuun ajaa Holmenkollenille metrojunilla. Oslossa on raitioliikennekielteinen ja metroa ihannoiva asenneilmasto kuten Helsingissä. Poliitikkojen ja kansalaisten kannalta asenneilmastoon on jopa hyviä perusteluita mm. epäonnistuneen Ansaldo-vaunuhankinnan vuoksi. Myös Holmenkollenille hankittu edellinen vaunukalusto oli epäonnistunut hankinta, joka oli poistettava käytöstä ennen sopimuskauden päättymistä. Siten vain metrojärjestelmä vanhoine mutta yksinkertaisine ja luotettavine vaunuineen on välttynyt imago-ongelmilta. Mutta se ei tee metroliikenteestä sopivaa sille sopimattomaan paikkaan Holmenkollenille.




> Joka tapauksessa oli nimitys mikä tahansa niin Oslon metro lisukkeineen oli 1970-80 -luvulla yksi erikoisimmista metroista Euroopassa siihen aikaan. Vertoja pystyi vetämään lähinä muut samaan aikaan rakennetut antiikkimetrot kuten Wienin vanha Stadtbahn tai Itä- ja länsi-Berliininin ristiin rastiin alittava metro haamusaemineen.


Niin, tässä nyt sitten määrittelet, että metro on höyryveturivetoista paikallisjunaliikennettä. Minusta se on aika laajasti tulkittu. En pidä Lontoon nykyistä Circle linea maailman ensimmäisenä metrona vuodelta 1863, vaan vasta City and South London Railway vuodelta 1890 on ensimmäinen Lontoon metro. Koska se ei ole rautatieverkon osa. Kaupunkiraideliikennettä 1863 alkanut junaliikenne kyllä oli, koska rata tehtiin vain kaupunkialueen tarpeisiin. Mutta yhtä paljon tai vähän Circle line on metro kuin on huomenna avautuva Kehärata, Suomen yleisen rataverkon osa.

Itse olen sillä kannalla tässä metron määrittelyssä, minkä olen kirjoittanut Kaupunkiliikenne-sivuilleni: http://kaupunkiliikenne.net/mikametro.htm

Löytyyhän Holmenkollenista Helsingin metroon toinenkin yhteys kuin asenneilmasto, nimittäin lyhyet asemat. Kun maastoon ei mahdu, vain Holmenkollenilla on täyspitkä laituri. En ole Holmenkollenin metrojunaliikenteen aikana Oslossa käynyt, joten en omasta kokemuksesta tiedä, miten eripituisten asemien kanssa eletään. Holmenkollenilla lyhyisiin laitureihin on sentään ihan oikeat syyt. Meillä ongelma on tehty aivan itse.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä tullaan jälleen siihen, että kaupunkiraideliikennettä voi nimittää miten haluaa, koska ei ole olemassa yksiselitteistä ja selkeätä perustetta tehdä jostain metro, juna tai ratikka. Oslon kohdalla voi kysyä, muuttuuko noin 12 kilometrin esikaupunkirata metroksi, jos sille tehdään 2 kilometriä jatkoa tunneliin? Tai muuttuuko rautatie raitiotieksi, jos sillä ajetaan raitiovaunulla?


Joskus muuttuu joskus ei.




> Mielestäni ei muutu rautatie metroksi tai raitiotieksi, jos siellä ajetaan jonkinlaisella kalustolla tai jos rautatieltä pääsee tunneliradalle. Saksalaiset ovat mielestäni ratkaisseet tämän asian oikealla tavalla. Kaupunkiraideliikennepalvelu on U-Bahn (maanalainen), jos se on maan alla tai jos rata ja asemat ovat täysin eristettynä muusta ympäristöstä maan pinnalla. Siinä kohdassa kun eristetty osuus tai tunneli päättyy, päättyy myös U-Bahn eli meikäläisittäin metro ja alkaa raitiotie tai Stadtbahn, riippuen siitä, jatkuuko järjestelmä Stadtbahnin määritelmän mukaisesti rakennettuna vaiko katuraitiotienä.


Saksassa niissä kaupungeissa joissa on yhdistetty raitiotie ja U-Bahn, koko järjestelmän kaupallinen nimi on U-Bahn, maanpäällisiä katupysäkkejä myöten.




> Oletko lukenut syyt ja perustelut jostain vai arveletko näin vain itse? Majorstuenista kaupungin ali kansallisteatterille 1928 avattu yhden aseman osuus tehtiin varmaankin juuri niistä syistä joista Compact kirjoitti. Myöhemmille päätöksille voi olla esitetty hyviä virallisia syitä, mutta tämänhetkinen lopputulos on minusta surkea, ja ainoa järkevä ratkaisu olisi ollut kehittää Holmenkollenin radan palvelua nykyaikaisen raitioliikenteen eikä vanhanaikaisen metroliikenteen pohjalta.


Maanalaisia asemia oli 2. Se Valkyrieplassin asema tosin lakkautettiin 1985. Olen lukenut Oslon metron "saagan" Wikipedian eri sivuista norjaksi, ruotsiksi  ja englanniksi, esim siinä lukee, että "The first idea to launch a city-wide rapid transit was launched in 1912 with the construction of the Ekeberg Line; constructed with the same width profile as the Holmenkollen Line, the plan was to build a tunnel under the city center and run through trains, but large cost expenditures on the first section of the Common Tunnel ceased the plans. " Eli suunnitellmia koko kaupungin läpia ajettavasta metrosta oli jo 1912! Läntisten esikaupunkien radat rakennettiin 1920-luvulla niin raskaiksi että ne voisi myöhemimn yhdistää Holmenkollenin maanalaiseen rataan. Tämä tosin tapahtui vasta 1987. Joka tapauksessa tehty mikä tehty ja oslolaiset lienevät onnellisia ratkaisuun.




> Niin, tässä nyt sitten määrittelet, että metro on höyryveturivetoista paikallisjunaliikennettä. Minusta se on aika laajasti tulkittu. En pidä Lontoon nykyistä Circle linea maailman ensimmäisenä metrona vuodelta 1863, vaan vasta City and South London Railway vuodelta 1890 on ensimmäinen Lontoon metro. Koska se ei ole rautatieverkon osa. Kaupunkiraideliikennettä 1863 alkanut junaliikenne kyllä oli, koska rata tehtiin vain kaupunkialueen tarpeisiin. Mutta yhtä paljon tai vähän Circle line on metro kuin on huomenna avautuva Kehärata, Suomen yleisen rataverkon osa.


Joo, oli se sitä silloinkin, mutta tarkoitin vertailulla että Wienin ja Berliinin metrot ja lähijunajärjestelmät olivat 1970-luvulla kyllä sähkökäyttöisiä siinä missä Oslonkin, mutta niissä kaikissa oli kaikenlaisia eriskummallisuuksia mikä teki niistä mielenkiintoisia metrojen historiasta kiinnostuneille. 




> Löytyyhän Holmenkollenista Helsingin metroon toinenkin yhteys kuin asenneilmasto, nimittäin lyhyet asemat. Kun maastoon ei mahdu, vain Holmenkollenilla on täyspitkä laituri. En ole Holmenkollenin metrojunaliikenteen aikana Oslossa käynyt, joten en omasta kokemuksesta tiedä, miten eripituisten asemien kanssa eletään. Holmenkollenilla lyhyisiin laitureihin on sentään ihan oikeat syyt. Meillä ongelma on tehty aivan itse.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä että Holmenkollenilla maasto pakotti, Espoossa lyhytnäköisyys.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ketorin

> Eli suunnitellmia koko kaupungin läpia ajettavasta metrosta oli jo 1912! 
> t. Rainer


Kun katsoo karttoja erivuosilta, niin ei yhtään ihme, että Norjalaisille tällainen ajatus on päähän tullut: yksi tunneli yhdistämään itäiset ja läntiset kaupunkiradat. Muutenkin, varsinkin ennen ympyrälinjan sulkemista Oslon T-baanassa oli todellä vähän tunneliosuuksia, vaikka nimi kuinka onkin "tunnelirata". Minusta ajatus oli aikanaan oikein hyvä, sääli ettei raha riittänyt. Se onkin mielenkiintoista, mikä se oli se niin voimakas palo, mikä sai Norjalaiset sitten myöhemmin uudelleenrakentamaan itäisiä raitiolinjoja tekniikalla, joka ei edes ollut yhteensopiva läntisen elektrikkenin kanssa.

Toisaalta kun katsoo (ohjaamovideota) Holmenkollenin radalta, niin merkillepantavaa on, miten tavattoman hiljaa vaunut kulkevat siellä! Ehkäpä siksi?

Yritinpä tavata Wikipediaa huonolla ruotsillani ja siellä on vissiin nytkin menossa ~15km laajennusohjelma?

Trikkekin ilmeisesti jonkin jaksaa, rakennetaan vähän uutta ja puretaan vähän pois, ilmeisesti lähinnä reittien siirtoja. Helsingin tyyliin 2010-2030 selvityslistalla jotain surkeita 1-2km pätkiä ja "päällekkäisyydet metron kanssa pois", vaikka molemmat tapaukset ovat hyvin lyhyitä yhdistyvät toisiin raitiolinjoihin ja rautatiasemaan  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se onkin mielenkiintoista, mikä se oli se niin voimakas palo, mikä sai Norjalaiset sitten myöhemmin uudelleenrakentamaan itäisiä raitiolinjoja tekniikalla, joka ei edes ollut yhteensopiva läntisen elektrikkenin kanssa.


Ainakin Tukholmasta olen lukenut että 1950-luvun tekniikalla ei olllut mahdollista ajaa kuin enintään n 6 vaunua pitkiä junia  ilmajohtovirransyötöllä ja tasavirralla. Siksi metro rakennettiin virtakiskolla (koeajoja tehtiin molemmilla tavoilla)   ja Oslo ilmeisesti otti mallia? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saksassa niissä kaupungeissa joissa on yhdistetty raitiotie ja U-Bahn, koko järjestelmän kaupallinen nimi on U-Bahn, maanpäällisiä katupysäkkejä myöten.


Tekemättä nyt asiasta tilastollista tutkimusta arvelen, että asia ei ole näin. U-Bahn on saksalaisten metro siten kuin on Berliinissä, Hampurissa, Nürnbergissä ja Münchenissä. Muualla on Stadtbahn tai Strassenbahn. Maanalaisten osuuksien tunnus voi näissä olla U-jotain, kuten U-Stadtbahn. Se, että tilanne on tämä, on varsin ymmärrettävää Stadtbahnin historian perusteella. Stadtbahn oli nimenomaan raitiotie, jotka oli tarkoitus muuttaa korkealattiaisiksi metroiksi kuten Saksan neljän metrokaupungin metrot ovat. Metrokaupungit olivat myös ratikkakaupunkeja, kun niiihin metrot perustettiin. Mutta metrot rakennettiin suoraan metroiksi, joilla ei ollut mitään teknistä yhteneväisyyttä silloisten raitioteiden kanssa.




> Eli suunnitellmia koko kaupungin läpia ajettavasta metrosta oli jo 1912! Läntisten esikaupunkien radat rakennettiin 1920-luvulla niin raskaiksi että ne voisi myöhemimn yhdistää Holmenkollenin maanalaiseen rataan. Tämä tosin tapahtui vasta 1987.


Eliel Saarinen piirteli samoihin aikoihin Helsinkiinkin erilaisia ratoja. Vain Kulosaaren raitiotie toteutui. Joten en antaisi kovin suurta merkitystä visionäärien kartoille.

Oslon metro, T-bane, on syntynyt 1966, jotakuinkin kopiona Tukholman 16 vuotta aiemmin aloittaneesta metrosta. Oli toki luontevaa, että Oslossa vaunut tehtiin Tukholmaa leveämmiksi, koska Holmenkollenbanen mitoituksen noudattaminen oli järkevä ratkaisu.




> Ainakin Tukholmasta olen lukenut että 1950-luvun tekniikalla ei olllut mahdollista ajaa kuin enintään n 6 vaunua pitkiä junia  ilmajohtovirransyötöllä ja tasavirralla. Siksi metro rakennettiin virtakiskolla (koeajoja tehtiin molemmilla tavoilla)   ja Oslo ilmeisesti otti mallia?


Sivukiskon käyttö ei nyt kuitenkaan perustu tähän. Eiköhän kysymys ole käyttöjännitteestä ja siitä, että 1950-luvun raitioteiden yleisellä 600 voltin jännitteellä virta on suurempi kuin metroissa käytössä olleella 750 voltilla. Sivukisko on suosittu metroissa siksi, että tunnelin teko on ollut ja on edelleen kallista, ja siten tunnelissa sivukisko on edullisempi, kun ilmajohdolle ei tarvitse tehdä tilaa. Toinen sivukiskon etu on, että se ei tarvitse huoltoa kuten ajolanka. Mutta haittana on, että sivukisko rajoittaa järjestelmän maksimitehoa, koska ei voida käyttää korkeampia jännitteitä. Sen vuoksi silloin kun halutaan enemmän tehoa kuin sivukisko ja 750 volttia pystyvät välittämään, mennäänkin 1500 voltin ilmajohtoon.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> ... että sivukisko rajoittaa järjestelmän maksimitehoa, koska ei voida käyttää korkeampia jännitteitä...


Miksei voida käyttää korkeampaa jännitettä?

----------


## Piirka

Ajatus rakentaa Holmenkollenin tunnelirata keskustaan syntyi *yhtiön johdon tyytymättömyydestä "pakkovaihtoihin"* sinisen yhtiön trikkeihin Majorstuenilla. Ylimääräisessä yhtiökokouksessa helmikuussa 1912 päätettiin siksi tunneliprojektista keskustaan. Kaksi vuotta aikaisemmin aloitettiin uuden kaluston toimitus ja vaunut olivat varsinaisia jumbovaunuja - pituutta 15-16,5 metriä ja leveyttä 3,0-3,2 metriä. Katurata oli siksi poissuljettu vaihtoehto. Radan alkuperäisellä kalustolla olisi voitu liikennöidä keskustaan, mutta niin ei koskaan ainakaan kaupallisessa liikenteessä tehty. Vaunut olivat kokoluokaltaan yhtä suuria kuin kolmen keskustayhtlön (sini-, viher- ja punatrikkenit) vaunut, mutta katuradalla Holmenkollenin alkuperäisten vaunujen kulkuominaisuus oli huono. Tärinä johtui liian leveistä pyöränkehistä (kosketus katukiviin) yhdistettynä jäykkään jousitukseen.

Tunnelin rakentamisen keskeytys ei johtunut pelkästään Valkyrie plassin maaperän romahduksesta vaan myös tunnelityömaan räjäytystöistä kiinteistöihin syntyneistä halkeamista *sekä* riitelystä keskusta-aseman sijainnista (ainakin seitsemän eri vaihtoehtoa). Käräjöinti kiinteistönomistajien kanssa jatkui pitkälle seuraavalle vuosikymmelle. Tunneliprojektin jäähyllepano taisi tehdä gutaa koko projektille. Nationaltheatretin aseman sijainti vaihtoehtojen 2, 5, 6, ja 7 mukaan olisi tiennyt melko hankalaa jatketta keskustan itäosiin, puhumattakaan siitä vaihtoehdosta, jossa asema olisi sijoitettu Victoria terasselle, Drammensveienin (nyk. Henrik Ibsens gate) eteläpuolelle. Kakkos - seiska -vaihtoehdossa olisi radan jatke ehkä onnistuttu puristamaan Stortingsgatelle kansallisteatterin eteläpuolelle. Vuonna 1926 jatkui tunnelinrakentaminen ja asema rakennettiin Slottsparkenin puolelle Abelhaugeniin Drammensveienin pohjoispuolelle. Tunnelin pidennys kohti ydinkeskustaa voitiin siten helpommin rakentaa kansallisteatterin pohjoispuolelle.

Undergrunnsbanen ei ollut ratikka- eikä metrotunneli. Rohkenisin väittää, että kyseessä oli esikaupunkiradan maanalainen osuus. Vaikka laiturit olivat korkeita, olivat vaunujen lattiat vieläkin korkeammalla. Tunneliradan avajaisvuonna kuvatusta Strømmen-vaunusta näkee, että laiturilta piti kiivetä pari askelmaa ylös vaunuun. Tässä vaunu 104 on saapunut Nationaltheatretin asemalle ja väki purkautuu ulos laiturille. Kuvan tädillä on vielän melkoinen lasku alas laiturille tai sitten täti yksinkertaisesti levitoi itsensä ulos vaunun poistumisovesta  :Wink:  Eikä edes itäisen metrolinjojen vaunutoimitusta edeltäneessä kahdessa protovaunussa ollut lattiataso laiturikorkeudella.




> Eli suunnitellmia koko kaupungin läpia ajettavasta metrosta oli jo 1912! Läntisten esikaupunkien radat rakennettiin 1920-luvulla niin raskaiksi että ne voisi myöhemimn yhdistää Holmenkollenin maanalaiseen rataan.



Ensimmäiset konkreettiset suunnitelmat tunneliradan jatkosta itään esitettiin 1930-luvulla. Silloin kaavailtiin tunnelin jatkamista Jernbanetorgetille (Rautatientorille), josta jatke olisi toteutettu korkoratana yhdistyen silloisiin Ekebergin ja Østensjøn ratoihin. Silloinen heikko taloustilanne sekä myöhemmin erään saksalaisen diktaattorin toimenpiteet johtivat suunnitelman hautautumisen mappiin Å (norjan kielen aakkosten viimeinen kirjain). Idän Østensjøn rata oli alunperin kaukana raskaasta radasta. Tälle esikaupunkiraitioradalle hankittu kalusto vastasi kooltaan Helsingin "Munkkiniemen boggivaunuja" eli "Arkkuja" - Oslon vaunut olivat niihin verrattuna puoli metriä lyhyempiä sekä kymmenen senttiä kapeampia. Ei edes 1930-luvun "Kultakalat" tai 1950-luvun HØKA-vaunut olleet vielä raskaan sarjan kalustoa - kuva viimeksimainitusta kalustosta Østensjøn radan viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä ratikoilla (27.10.1967). Kuvan ratikkajuna näyttää kääpiöltä ohittaessaan Oppsalin aseman korkeat laiturit.




> lyhyet asemat. Kun maastoon ei mahdu, vain Holmenkollenilla on täyspitkä laituri. En ole Holmenkollenin metrojunaliikenteen aikana Oslossa käynyt, joten en omasta kokemuksesta tiedä, miten eripituisten asemien kanssa eletään.


Holmenkollenin radalla ajetaan yhden yksikön (kolmen vaunun) junilla, kun muilla linjoilla ajetaan kahden yksikön junilla. Majorstuenilta Holmenkollenin asemalle ajetaan suurten yleisötapahtumien aikana lisäjunia kahden yksikön pituisina täysjunina, jotka eivät pysähdy lainkaan väliasemilla. Liikenteen tilaajalla (Ruter) on harkinnassa Holmenkollenin vuorojen lyhentäminen Majorstuenille, koska lyhyet junat syövät yhteistunnelin kapasiteettiä. Ykkönen liikennöi kakkosen tukilinjana Ellingsrudåsenille ma-la. Mikäli ykkönen lyhenee, niin luultavasti kakkoselle lisätään lisävuoroja osuudelle Stortinget - Ellingsrudsåsen, jolloin Stortingetin kääntösilmukkaan tulisi liikennettä ma - pe. Silmukkaa käyttää tällä hetkellä vitoslinjan lauantain lisävuorot.

Sivuhuomautuksena:  Helsingin automaattimetrointoilijavirkailijat voisi lähettää Osloon todentamaan, kuinka metroliikenne sujuu, vaikka vuoroja on (ilman mitään automaattimetrosekoiluja) 28 tunnissa suuntaansa.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Löytyyhän Holmenkollenista Helsingin metroon toinenkin yhteys kuin asenneilmasto, nimittäin lyhyet asemat. Kun maastoon ei mahdu, vain Holmenkollenilla on täyspitkä laituri. En ole Holmenkollenin metrojunaliikenteen aikana Oslossa käynyt, joten en omasta kokemuksesta tiedä, miten eripituisten asemien kanssa eletään.


Holmenkollenin radalla tosiaan suurin osa asemista on yhä kahden vaunun mittaisia ja vain itse Holmenkollen täyspitkä kuuden vaunun mittainen (ja muutama muu kolmen vaunun). Kun muilla linjoilla käytetään nykyään pääasiassa kahden yksikön junia, ajetaan linjaa 1 vain yhdellä yksiköllä eli kolmella vanulla. Holmenkollenin radalla viimeisen vaunun ovet eivät ole käytössä, mikä ei ole ongelma kun koko yksikkö on läpikuljettava. Tämä toiminnallisuus (mahdollisuus avata vain 2/3 vanusta ovet) lisättiin metrojuniin Holmenkollenin radan remontin valmistuttua, ja siitä matkustajille kertovat tarrat löytyvät kaikista yksiköistä kulkusuunnassa viimeisen vaunun oikeanpuolisista ovista (radalla sivulaiturit ja oikeanpuoleinen liikenne).

Hiihtokisojen yhteydessä Holmenkollenille ajetaan täysillä kuuden vaunun junilla pysähtymättä väliasemilla (ja käännytään siis takaisin Holmenkollenilla eikä jatketa perille Frognerseteriin).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Undergrunnsbanen ei ollut ratikka- eikä metrotunneli. Rohkenisin väittää, että kyseessä oli esikaupunkiradan maanalainen osuus. Vaikka laiturit olivat korkeita, olivat vaunujen lattiat vieläkin korkeammalla. Tunneliradan avajaisvuonna kuvatusta Strømmen-vaunusta näkee, että laiturilta piti kiivetä pari askelmaa ylös vaunuun. Tässä vaunu 104 on saapunut Nationaltheatretin asemalle ja väki purkautuu ulos laiturille. Kuvan tädillä on vielän melkoinen lasku alas laiturille tai sitten täti yksinkertaisesti levitoi itsensä ulos vaunun poistumisovesta  Eikä edes itäisen metrolinjojen vaunutoimitusta edeltäneessä kahdessa protovaunussa ollut lattiataso laiturikorkeudella.


Teknisessä mielessä Oslon vanha tunnelirata vastasi saman aikakauden metroja, kuten Budapestin, Pariisin ja Madridin, missään niistä ei vaunun lattia ollut ensimmäisinä käyttövuosikymmeninä tarkkaan samalla tasolla kuin laituri, mutta ei tarvinnut kiivetä monta askelta kuten sen ajan tavallisissa raitiovaunuissa tai junanvaunuissa. Tämän   *ketjun*  lopussa olevat kuvat Valkyrieplassin lakkautetusta asemasta juoruaa selvästi että esikuvana oli Pariisin ja Madridin metrot. 




> Ensimmäiset konkreettiset suunnitelmat tunneliradan jatkosta itään esitettiin 1930-luvulla. Silloin kaavailtiin tunnelin jatkamista Jernbanetorgetille (Rautatientorille), josta jatke olisi toteutettu korkoratana yhdistyen silloisiin Ekebergin ja Østensjøn ratoihin. Silloinen heikko taloustilanne sekä myöhemmin erään saksalaisen diktaattorin toimenpiteet johtivat suunnitelman hautautumisen mappiin Å (norjan kielen aakkosten viimeinen kirjain). Idän Østensjøn rata oli alunperin kaukana raskaasta radasta. Tälle esikaupunkiraitioradalle hankittu kalusto vastasi kooltaan Helsingin "Munkkiniemen boggivaunuja" eli "Arkkuja" - Oslon vaunut olivat niihin verrattuna puoli metriä lyhyempiä sekä kymmenen senttiä kapeampia. Ei edes 1930-luvun "Kultakalat" tai 1950-luvun HØKA-vaunut olleet vielä raskaan sarjan kalustoa - kuva viimeksimainitusta kalustosta Østensjøn radan viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä ratikoilla (27.10.1967). Kuvan ratikkajuna näyttää kääpiöltä ohittaessaan Oppsalin aseman korkeat laiturit.


Kalusto ei ollut ratkaisevaa vaan radan tekninen toteutus niin  että rata pystyttiin helposti muuttamaan metroksi kun se sitten ajankohtaiseksi tuli, esim asemien sijoittamisen ja radan kaarremitoitusten osalta. 

Esim Helsingin Kulosaaren tai Munkkiniemen raitioteitä ei rakenneltu sellaiseksi että niitä olisi pystytty muuttamaan metroksi eikä myöskään Tukholman Roslagenin rautatietä. Sensijaan Tukholman Brommaan ja Helsingin maalaiskunnan Martinlaaksoon ja Göteborgin Angerediin rakennetut erityypiset radat olivat, joista kahden viimeksimainitun kohdalla muutosta metroon ei toteutettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksei voida käyttää korkeampaa jännitettä?


Tietääkseni eristyksien vuoksi, sekä virtakiskon että vaunun virroittimen puolella.

Virtakisko on raskas rakenne, joka vaatii tukevan kiinnityksen. Kiinnityksen on oltava eristävä ja luja joka suuntaan. Eristyksen on toimittava sekä rakenteen läpi että pinnalla. Virroittimen eristyksellä on pitkälti samat vaatimukset, mutta telin sivulla tilaa ei ole kovinkaan paljon. Oma hankaluutensa tulee siitä, että sateella ja lumessa virtakiskon ja virroittimen eristeet kastuvat jatkuvasti, mikä lisää vaatimusta pintapurkauksen siedolle.

Ilmajohdon kanssa tilanne on toinen. Johto vain roikkuu, ja eristyksille on tilaa yllin kyllin. Eristimeksi riittää sauvatyyppinen eristin, joka kantaa vain veto- tai puristuskuormaa. Lämpölaajeneminen hoituu ajojohdon kiristysjärjestelyllä. Katolla on tilaa virroittimen eristyksille sekä ylijännitesuojalle ja erotinkytkimelle. Katolla on vähemmän koskeusongelmia kuin pyörien ja telinen luona.




> Sivuhuomautuksena:  Helsingin automaattimetrointoilijavirkailijat voisi lähettää Osloon todentamaan, kuinka metroliikenne sujuu, vaikka vuoroja on (ilman mitään automaattimetrosekoiluja) 28 tunnissa suuntaansa.


Siis sielläkin on mahdollista se, mikä ei ole mahdollista.  :Smile:  Kiitokset muuten asiapitoisesta historiasta! Itse luin myös hiljan jostain, että Holmenkollenin linjan liikennöinnin supistamista harkitaan, koska siellä on sama ongelma kuin olisi Helsingissä Espoon lyhyiden laitureiden vuoksi. Eli lyhyet junat syövät linjan kapasiteetin pitkien laitureiden alueella.




> Teknisessä mielessä Oslon vanha tunnelirata vastasi saman aikakauden metroja, kuten Budapestin, Pariisin ja Madridin, ... Kalusto ei ollut ratkaisevaa vaan radan tekninen toteutus niin  että rata pystyttiin helposti muuttamaan metroksi kun se sitten ajankohtaiseksi tuli, esim asemien sijoittamisen ja radan kaarremitoitusten osalta.


Sanoisin pikemmin niin, kuten Piirkakin, että Holmenkollenbanen tunneli nimenomaan ei vastannut tuon ajan metroja, vaan rautatietunnelia, jossa on tilaa suurelle kaluston poikkileikkaukselle sekä ilmajohdolle ja kattovirroittimille. Vuosisadan vaihteen paikkeilla ja siten aivan 1900-luvun alussa rakennetut metrot olivat enimmäkseen maan alle tehtyjä raitioteitä jyrkkine kaarteineen ja kapeine kalustoineen. Pariisi (1900) ja Madrid (1919) ehtivät kasvaa niin suuriksi, että kalusto on kapeiden raitiovaunujen levyistä vieläkin. Berliinissä (1902) ensimmäiset metrolinjat jäivät kapeiksi, kun myöhemmin (1923) siirryttiin rakentamaan leveämpiä metroratoja. Budapestissä (1896) kalusto oli myös kapeata, mutta varsinainen metrojärjestelmä (1970) rakennettiinkin vasta neuvostovallan aikana ja neuvostostandardin mukaisesti.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sanoisin pikemmin niin, kuten Piirkakin, että Holmenkollenbanen tunneli nimenomaan ei vastannut tuon ajan metroja, vaan rautatietunnelia, jossa on tilaa suurelle kaluston poikkileikkaukselle sekä ilmajohdolle ja kattovirroittimille. Vuosisadan vaihteen paikkeilla ja siten aivan 1900-luvun alussa rakennetut metrot olivat enimmäkseen maan alle tehtyjä raitioteitä jyrkkine kaarteineen ja kapeine kalustoineen. Pariisi (1900) ja Madrid (1919) ehtivät kasvaa niin suuriksi, että kalusto on kapeiden raitiovaunujen levyistä vieläkin. Berliinissä (1902) ensimmäiset metrolinjat jäivät kapeiksi, kun myöhemmin (1923) siirryttiin rakentamaan leveämpiä metroratoja. Budapestissä (1896) kalusto oli myös kapeata, mutta varsinainen metrojärjestelmä (1970) rakennettiinkin vasta neuvostovallan aikana ja neuvostostandardin mukaisesti.


No kelpaako *Buenos Aires* sitten esimerkiksi? Ensimmäinen linja avattu 1913, leveäraiteinen, rautateiden kokoiset vaunut, ilmajohtovirroitus, yksityinen omistaja.

Jos pitää mennä hiustenhalkomisen niin pitänee pyytää kannanotto esim Norjan Raitiotieseuran hallitukselta tai joltain vastaavalta sikäläiseltä kaupunkiraideliikenteen historiaa tuntevalta luotettavalta instanssilta. Joka tapauksessa wikipedian eri kieliset sivut ovat yksimielisiä siitä että Oslon 1928 avattu maanalainen rata on Pohjoismaiden ensimmäinen metrorata, vaika se tynkämetroksi jäi pitkään. 

Täytyy myös muistaa että vaikka me suomalaiset  suhtaudumme tähän vähän kuin kettu jonka mielestä pihlajamarjat ovat happamia niin täytyy myöntää että norskit osasivat toteuttaa uhmakkaita suunitelmia jotka olivat aikansa edellä. Taisi se pistää vauhtia myös Tukholman metrosuunnitelmiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> No kelpaako *Buenos Aires* sitten esimerkiksi? Ensimmäinen linja avattu 1913, leveäraiteinen, rautateiden kokoiset vaunut, ilmajohtovirroitus, yksityinen omistaja.


Kas, harmi kun en ehtinyt tuonne käymään. Vielä alkuvuodesta 2013 olisi voinut ajaa lähes 100 vuotta vanhoilla metrovaunuilla!

Mutta miten tämä liittyy Oslon Holmenkollenbaneen? 




> Joka tapauksessa wikipedian eri kieliset sivut ovat yksimielisiä siitä että Oslon 1928 avattu maanalainen rata on Pohjoismaiden ensimmäinen metrorata, vaika se tynkämetroksi jäi pitkään.


Jos haluat todistaa Buenos Airesin metrolla, että Holmenkollenbanen tunneliin tehty rataosa on pohjoismaiden ensimmäinen metro, niin ei tämä nyt ihan sitä tue. Buenos Airesin metron 1913 avattu A-linja suunniteltiin ja tehtiin täysin eristetyksi tunneliratajärjestelmäksi 2,6 metriä leveällä kalustolla ja 100 meriä pitkin laiturein. Raideleveys oli ja on 1435 mm.

Buenos Airesin metron A-linjan rakennutti ja omisti yhtiö, joka omisti myös 80 % kaupungin silloisesta raitiotiejärjestelmästä. Metroa varten hankittiinkin kalusto, joka kykeni liikennöimään myös raitioverkolla, jolle metoradalta oli yhteys. Alkuperäinen ja vuoteen 2013 asti käytetty kalusto oli tehty erikorkuisine ovineen hybridiksi, joka kykeni käyttämään tunnelin korkeita ja raitiotien matalia laitureita. Tämä oli myös hyvä syy siihen, että myös metrotunnelissa käytettiin ilmajohtoa.

Yhteisliikenne raitioteiden kanssa Primera Junta -asemalta tapahtui niin, että metrojunista irroitettiin 2 vaunua, jotka jatkoivat raitiotielle. Tämä yhteisliikenne lopetettiin 1926, kun katuliikenne oli tehnyt raitioliikenteen epätäsmälliseksi.

Buenos Airesiin siis tehtiin vuonna 1913 avattu maanalainen rautatie, joka noudatti metroille tyypillisiä teknisiä ratkaisuja: korkeat laiturit ja pitkät junat, kokonaan tunnelissa ja muusta liikenteestä eristettynä. Metrolla ja raitiotiellä oli aluksi yhteisliikennettä, mutta ei niin, että metro- tai raitiojunat olisivat ajaneet sellaisinaan tunnelin ja kadun välillä. Tunnelissa ajettiin pitkiä junia, kadulla yksittäisiä vaunuja.

Holmenkollenin radalla ajettiin yksittäisiä moottorivaunuja sähköistetyllä rautatiellä. Palvelun parantamiseksi liikenne haluttiin ulottaa kohti Oslon keskustaa. Mutta rautateiden moottorivaunuilla ei voinut ajaa kadulla raitiotiellä. Ainoa ratkaisu oli jatkaa rautatietä tunnelissa. Yli puoli vuosisataa myöhemmin Osloon ryhdyttiin rakentamaan varsinaista metroa, Tukholman mallin mukaista Tunnelbanaa.

Kukin saa nimittää näitä asioita kuten haluaa. Mutta Buenos Airesin metron A-linja ja Holmenkollenbanen lyhyt tunnelijatko eivät ole samat asiat. Jos niitä nimittää samalla nimellä, kuulija voi luulla, että nimittäjä tarkoittaa niiden olevan sama asia, mikä on harhaanjohtavaa. Yhtä lailla kuin sanoa, että Vantaalla avattiin 1.7.2015 metro.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Yhtä lailla kuin sanoa, että Vantaalla avattiin 1.7.2015 metro.


Helsingin metron tunnelin pituus Ruoholahdesta Sörnäisten itäpuolelle on alle viisi kilometriä ja Vantaan kehäradan Lentoasema-nimisen tunnelin pituus on yli kahdeksan kilometriä. Jos tunneli tekee radasta metron, niin näin on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin metron tunnelin pituus Ruoholahdesta Sörnäisten itäpuolelle on alle viisi kilometriä ja Vantaan kehäradan Lentoasema-nimisen tunnelin pituus on yli kahdeksan kilometriä. Jos tunneli tekee radasta metron, niin näin on.


Niinhän sitä voisi kutsua :Wink:  

Siinä on se ero että Kehärata on osa valtakunnallista rautatieverkkoa. Holmenkolbanen ei ole ollut, vai onko?

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Niinhän sitä voisi kutsua 
> 
> Siinä on se ero että Kehärata on osa valtakunnallista rautatieverkkoa. Holmenkolbanen ei ole ollut, vai onko?
> 
> t. Rainer


Onko metro-sana sallittu vain tietyille ratainfran omistajatahoille, valtioilta kielletty? En ole törmännyt tällaiseen määrittelyyn missään.  

Holmenkolbanen A/S oli osakeyhtiö, eli tuolla "metrolla" oli siis henkilöomistajia ja yksityistä pääomaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko metro-sana sallittu vain tietyille ratainfran omistajatahoille, valtioilta kielletty? En ole törmännyt tällaiseen määrittelyyn missään.  
> 
> Holmenkolbanen A/S oli osakeyhtiö, eli tuolla "metrolla" oli siis henkilöomistajia ja yksityistä pääomaa.


Ei ole. 

Se että Holmenkolbanen ja muut Oslon paikallisradat olivat yksityisiä yhtiöitä on ainoa seika joka voi kyseenalaistaa niiden "metroksi" kutsumista silloin kun ne rakennettiin ja liikenteen alkuaikoina. Mutta muuallakin maailmassa ennen 2. maailmansotaa raitiotiet ja metrotkin olivat jonkun osakeyhtiön omistamia. Joskus suurin osakas oli ne kaupungit ja kunnat jota radat palveli, joskus joku maanomistaja (grynderi) joskus kerättiin vielä päälle kolehtia sen perustamiseksi. Silloin kun autoista ja busseista ei ollut kilpailua se onnistui, raitiotie tai raskaampi paikallisrata  oli välttämätöntä perusinfraa siinä missä puhelin- sähkö ja vesijohdot jos alue jota se palveli oli kävelymatkan ulottumattomissa, eikä niistä käyty poliittistta vääntöä kuten nykyään.  Mittavan metrotyyppisen tunnelin rakentaminen pikkukaupunkiin kuten Oslo siihen aikaan oli ei ole voinut kuitenkaan olla mikään läpihuutojuttu optimismista huolimatta, ja kohtasihan se vaikeuksia, ja hyvä kun selvisivät, muuten Oslossa sattaisi tänäkin päivänä olla metron sijaan vain pari haamusasemaa.

Jos joku tietää Oslon paikallisratojen tarkempia omistus- ja rahoituskuvioita niin saa mielellään kertoa lisää tässä.

Tarkoitin sitä että kun Kehärata on fyysisesti osa rautatieverkkoa ja sillä säännöllisesti liikkuvat junat liikkuvat myös muulla valtakunnallisella rautatieverkolla, niin silloin se on rautatie eikä metro. Moskovan metro on ilmeisesti valtion omistama tai on ollut ennen, mutta ei ole osa valtakunnallista rautatieverkkoa, tai korkeintaan on jokin yhdysraide olemassa kunnosapitoa tms varrten, kuten Helsingin metrossa. Jos kehärata ja kaupunkiradat joskus eristetään muusta rataverkosta (esim Pisaran rakentamisen yhteydessä) niin silloin sitä voisi alkaa pitää aitona metrona. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se että Holmenkolbanen ja muut Oslon paikallisradat olivat yksityisiä yhtiöitä on ainoa seika joka voi kyseenalaistaa niiden "metroksi" kutsumista silloin kun ne rakennettiin ja liikenteen alkuaikoina.


Mikä on mielestäsi metron määritelmä? Oman määritelmäni olen jo linkannut tähän keskusteluun aikaisemmin.

Tämä keskustelu on osittain retoorista, kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, että kukin saa käyttää mitä nimitystä haluaa. Mutta on tällä asialla myös juridinenkin puoli, jolla on melkoisen iso merkitys. Suomessa tällä hetkellä on erittäin merkittävää, onko kyse metrosta vai ei. Sillä jos on kyse metrosta, järjestelmä on lainsuojaton, koska tällä hetkellä oikein mikään laki ei selkeästi säätele metroliikennettä. Aiemmin metro oli kunnallisessa viranomaisvalvonnassa kuntalain kautta, mutta kun laista poistettiin kunnan järjestyssääntö, ei metron sääntelyllä ollutkaan enää lainvoimaa. Asiahan on ensi vuoden alusta korjaantumassa kaupunkiraideliikennelain astuessa voimaan. Mutta senkin jälkeen on melkoinen ero sillä, onko ihmisten kuljettaminen tunnelissa junalla metro- vai junaliikennettä.

Jos tunnelijunien ajamisen nimi on junaliikennettä, voimassa ovat varsin tiukat koulutus- ja turvallisuusvaatimukset, kuten kaikkialla junaliikenteessä. Jos kyse ei ole junaliikenteestä vaan kaupunkiraideliikenteestä, vaatimustaso jää alhaisemmaksi, vaikka matkustajan näkökulmasta asia on aivan sama. Tälle erolle on se perustelu, että periaatteessa Kehäradalla voidaan ajaa kaikenlaisia junia, siis sekä nopeampia että raskaampia junia kuin moottorihenkilöjunat, ja myös vaarallisempaa lastia kuin ihmiset. Metroradalla ei ole mitään muuta liikennettä, joten henkilökunnalta ei ole tarpeen edellyttää yhtä laajaa osaamista kuin rautateillä yleensä.

Mutta Suomen tuleva laki ja monissa muissa maissa voimassa olevat lait eivät määrittele, eikä niiden tarvitsekaan märitellä, onko jonkin radan nimi metro. Koska sillä asialla ei ole oikeastaan mitään merkitystä. Palvelu- ja turvallisuusnäkökohdat tulevat raideliikenteen muista ominaisuuksista, joita voi olla tai olla olematta riippumatta siitä, onko nimi metro tai jotain muuta. Kuten nettisivuni alussa seisoo, metro on vain mielikuva. Helsingin seudun asukkaat, espoolaiset mukaanlukien, ymmärtävät sen yhdellä tavalla, ja luulevat matkustavansa metrossa, jos sattuvat Saksaan ajamaan Stadtbahnilla tai jonnekin muualle moderniin raitiotiehen.

Ihmiset ovat myös epäjohdonmukaisia ja nimittelevät asioita mielensä mukaan ristiin rastiin. Tässä nyt väitetään kovasti, että Holmenkollenbanen on muuttunut metroksi jo vuonna 1928, koska rautatien sähkömoottorivaunut alkoivat ajaa lyhyttä osuutta tunnelissa. Berliinin S-Bahnilla on ajettu sekä tunneleissa että ilmaradoilla kuin myös ihan tavallisilla ratapenkoilla ja jopa tavarajunien rinnalla vuosikymmenet sivukiskovirroituksella, vuodesta 1924 eli ennen Oslon tunnelipätkää. Mutta se ei vaan ole Berliinin metroa, koska Berliinissä on erikseen samankokoisilla vaunuilla ja junilla hoidettua sivukiskovirroitettua liikennettä, jolla on Berliinin metron titteli. Miksi siis Oslon tunnelipätkä muuttaa koko rautatien metroksi, mutta Berliinissä ei? Ei tietenkään mistään syystä.

Löytyy näitä esimerkkejä muitakin. Monissa kaupungeissa paikallinen metro on kehittynyt rautatiestä, jolle on tehty jossain vaiheessa osuuksia tunneleihin keskikaupungilla. Alkaen vaikka Lontoosta, kuten edellä olevissa viesteissäni olen kertonut. Ehkäpä laajin esimerkki on Tokio. Onko Tokiossa metro vai ei, kun kalusto on täsmälleen samaa metrossa ja paikallisunissa? Ja siellä jopa ajetaan siten, kuin jos Helsingissä Riihimäeltä tuleva juna ajaisi Keravalta Vuosaareen ja sieltä HKL:n rataa Ruoholahteen. Tämä nyt ei onnistu monesta syystä Helsingissä, mutta Tokiossapa on tarkoituksella tehty rautatieverkko ja metroverkko teknisesti yhteensopiviksi, jotta näin fiksusti voidaan toimia.

Tokiosta voi vielä huomauttaa, että sinne tehtiin amerikkalaisen metromallin mukainen 1435 mm:n ja sivukiskovirroituksen metrolinja 1900-luvun alussa. Mutta yhteiskäytön ja yhteensopivuuden vuoksi Ameriikan mallia ei jatkettu, vaan metrot tehtiin rautateiden 1067 mm:n raideleveydellä ja ilmajohtovirroituksella. Onko siis Tokiossa metroa vain amerikkalainen metro, ja kaikki muu metrojärjestelmä ei olekaan metroa? Vai onko koko Japanin rautativerkko Holmenkollenbahnen mukaisesti metroa, kun kerran paikallisjunat ajavat Tokion alla tunneleissa?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä on mielestäsi metron määritelmä? Oman määritelmäni olen jo linkannut tähän keskusteluun aikaisemmin.


Mä tukeudun UrbanRail.net :in ja wikipedian määritelmin. Oikeat metrot ovat sitten muusta liikenteestä eristetyt kaupunkiraideliikennejärjestelmät jotka eivät ole raitioteitä eivätkä rautateitä vaan varta vasten urbaanin alueen sisällä nopeaa liikkumista varten rakennetut yhtenäiset järjestelmät. Tasoristeykset? No joo, mun tulkinnan mukaan metrossa voi olla tasoristeyksiä, niitä on ollut Lontoonkin metrossa maaseutuosuuksilla, joten voi niitä Oslonkin vanhassa osassa olla. Mutta jos on kadulla liikenten seassa ajettavia raitiotie-osuuksia niin silloin järjestelmä on teknisesti esimetro tai Stadtbahn, muttta kaupallisesti voi hyvinkin olla "metro". Rautatielähiliikenteeksi tai S-Bahniksi järjestelmä muuttuu jos se on osa valtakunnallista rautatieverkkoa, täyttäen rautatien juridisen määritelmän henkilökunna pätevyyksien ja vastuukysymysten ym osalta, joista mainitsit. 




> Ihmiset ovat myös epäjohdonmukaisia ja nimittelevät asioita mielensä mukaan ristiin rastiin. Tässä nyt väitetään kovasti, että Holmenkollenbanen on muuttunut metroksi jo vuonna 1928, koska rautatien sähkömoottorivaunut alkoivat ajaa lyhyttä osuutta tunnelissa. Berliinin S-Bahnilla on ajettu sekä tunneleissa että ilmaradoilla kuin myös ihan tavallisilla ratapenkoilla ja jopa tavarajunien rinnalla vuosikymmenet sivukiskovirroituksella, vuodesta 1924 eli ennen Oslon tunnelipätkää. Mutta se ei vaan ole Berliinin metroa, koska Berliinissä on erikseen samankokoisilla vaunuilla ja junilla hoidettua sivukiskovirroitettua liikennettä, jolla on Berliinin metron titteli. Miksi siis Oslon tunnelipätkä muuttaa koko rautatien metroksi, mutta Berliinissä ei? Ei tietenkään mistään syystä.


Berliinin S-Bahn on rajatapaus, se että se ei ole U-Bahn johtuu: 
1) siitä että se on alunperin vanhempi järjestelmä joka oli rakennettu höyrykäyttöiseksi, mutta myöhemmin sähköistetty ja 
2) Berliinin jaosta 1945-1989 koska jaossa itä-Saksan valtionrautatiet Deutsche Reichsbahn määrättiin koko Berliinin eli sekä itäisen että läntisen S-Bahn verkoston omistajaksi ja operaattoriksi, kun taas U-Bahnin eri linjat jaettiin erikseen kummallekin "vyöhykkeelle" josta ne vastasivat itsenäisesti. Ilman kaupunkien jakoa olisi S-Bahn luultavasti modernisoitu ilmajohdoilla toimivaksi ja olisi liitetty kiinteämmin valtakunnalliseen rataverkkoon, mutta järjestelmä rapistui pahasti koska Länsi-Berliini ei halunnut osalllistua sen kehitykseen Berliinin jaon aikana, siksi pesäero U-Bahnin ja S-Bahnin välillä. Muissa Saksan suurkaupungeissa  S-Bahn on seudullinen lähijunaverkosto joka on hyvin metromainen mutta jonka verkosto ulottuu kauemmas kuin U-Bahn.

Vahvistusta Oslon vanhan  tunneliradan ja läntisen esikaupunkirataverkon metro-statuksesta sain siitä että länsiverkostolla oli vuosina 1936-1966 ennekuin Oslon varsinaisen "itämetron" 1. vaihe otettiin käyttöön yhteensä *3 tunneliasemaa*: Nationaltheatret, Valkyrieplass sekä *Volvat*. Tämä Volvat oli Röabanenin asema seuraava Majorstuenin maanpäällisen risteys- ja varikkoaseman jälkeen, mutta aito tunneliasema sekin, ja rata kulkee tunnelissa n kilometrin verran sen kohdalla. Se lakkautettiin 1995 koska laiturit olivat vain 2 vaunun mittaisia kuten Valkyrieplass kanssa. Se läntisten esikaupunkiratojen muodostama järjestelmä oli siis metro, joskin pikkukaupunkisellainen. Sukulaisia tällä Oslon vanhalle metrolle ovat Budapestin HEV-radat, Tukholman,  Varsovan, Rooman, Zürichin ym irralliset paikallisjunaradat, mutta nämä ovat jääneet jatkamaan omaa elämäänä ilman yhdistämistä kaupungin varsinaiseen metroon, eikä niitä ole suunniteltu sellaisiksi. Toki muita vastaavia voisi luetella vaikka kuinka , mutta niissä ei ollut maanalaisia asemia tai jos oli niin korkeintaan yksi keskustassa. Esimetrona voidaan Oslon vanhaa verkkoa pitää toisaalta myös siksi että osalla esikaupunkiratoja ajettiin raitiovaunuilla jotka eivät ajaneet tunneliradalla, vaan kaupungin katuverkolla. Järjestelmän metromainen osa sekä metromainen kalusto vastasi kaiketi suurimmasta osasta sen liikennettä. 




> Löytyy näitä esimerkkejä muitakin. Monissa kaupungeissa paikallinen metro on kehittynyt rautatiestä, jolle on tehty jossain vaiheessa osuuksia tunneleihin keskikaupungilla. Alkaen vaikka Lontoosta, kuten edellä olevissa viesteissäni olen kertonut. Ehkäpä laajin esimerkki on Tokio. Onko Tokiossa metro vai ei, kun kalusto on täsmälleen samaa metrossa ja paikallisunissa? Ja siellä jopa ajetaan siten, kuin jos Helsingissä Riihimäeltä tuleva juna ajaisi Keravalta Vuosaareen ja sieltä HKL:n rataa Ruoholahteen. Tämä nyt ei onnistu monesta syystä Helsingissä, mutta Tokiossapa on tarkoituksella tehty rautatieverkko ja metroverkko teknisesti yhteensopiviksi, jotta näin fiksusti voidaan toimia.


Johtuisiko se siksi että Japanin pääsaaren koko 1067 mm verkko on enemmän paikallisjunarataa kun taas 1435 mm verkko on kaupunkien välistä luoti- kaukojunarataa, eli paikallisjuna ja kaukojuna ei aja samoilla radoilla, ja siksi on ollut helppo laajenta 
paikallisjunaratoja osaksi metroa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> wikipedia


"Suola, suola, paljon suola" sanoisi fakiiri Kronblom, jos eläisi ja lukisi wikiä. Wikipedian teksteihin pitää suhtautua kriittisesti.

Tuli mieleen, että parin seikan perusteella Holmenkollenin ja ympäristön radat olivat pitkään esikaupunkiratoja eikä metroja. Ensinnäkin radoilla kuljetettiin ainakin 1950-luvun loppupuolelle saakka ihmisten lisäksi tavaraa. Yhtiön ensimmäinen tavaramoottorivaunu valmistui 1914, ja vanhoilla päivillään tämä vaunu muutettiin (vuonna 1954) tavalliseksi moottorivaunuksi. Vuonna 1979 vaunusta poistettiin puolet istuimista ja se toimi nelisen vuotta eteenpäin pyöränkuljetusvaununa. Vuonna 1955 yhtiön omassa konepajassa rakennettiin mm. varaosista uusi tavaramoottorivaunu. Tämä uusi vaunu ei ehtinyt kauaa toimittaa tavaraa radanvarren asemille, kun tavaraliikenne lakkautettiin. Vaunu muutettiin vuonna 1963 työvaunuksi. 

Konduktöörien käyttö HKB:llä viittaa mielestäni myös ei-metroon. Konduktöörit poistuivat junista 1982 alkaen. Senkin jälkeen kuljettajat möivät kertalippuja. Taisi olla niin, että kuljettajarahastuksesta luovuttiin kun siirryttiin sivuvirtakiskojuniin (ensiksi Sognsvannin radalla) vuodesta 1993 alkaen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:01 ----------




> Johtuisiko se siksi että Japanin pääsaaren koko 1067 mm verkko on enemmän paikallisjunarataa


On nousevan auringon maassa 1067 mm -rataa, jolla ajetaan kahtasataa. Kuten myös Australiassa sekä Etelä-Afrikassa. Eli ei ihan paikallisjunavauhtia  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> "Suola, suola, paljon suola" sanoisi fakiiri Kronblom, jos eläisi ja lukisi wikiä. Wikipedian teksteihin pitää suhtautua kriittisesti.
> 
> Tuli mieleen, että parin seikan perusteella Holmenkollenin ja ympäristön radat olivat pitkään esikaupunkiratoja eikä metroja. Ensinnäkin radoilla kuljetettiin ainakin 1950-luvun loppupuolelle saakka ihmisten lisäksi tavaraa. Yhtiön ensimmäinen tavaramoottorivaunu valmistui 1914, ja vanhoilla päivillään tämä vaunu muutettiin (vuonna 1954) tavalliseksi moottorivaunuksi. Vuonna 1979 vaunusta poistettiin puolet istuimista ja se toimi nelisen vuotta eteenpäin pyöränkuljetusvaununa. Vuonna 1955 yhtiön omassa konepajassa rakennettiin mm. varaosista uusi tavaramoottorivaunu. Tämä uusi vaunu ei ehtinyt kauaa toimittaa tavaraa radanvarren asemille, kun tavaraliikenne lakkautettiin. Vaunu muutettiin vuonna 1963 työvaunuksi. 
> 
> Konduktöörien käyttö HKB:llä viittaa mielestäni myös ei-metroon. Konduktöörit poistuivat junista 1982 alkaen. Senkin jälkeen kuljettajat möivät kertalippuja. Taisi olla niin, että kuljettajarahastuksesta luovuttiin kun siirryttiin sivuvirtakiskojuniin (ensiksi Sognsvannin radalla) vuodesta 1993 alkaen.


Nämä ovat mielenkiintoisia yksityiskohtia varsinkin tuo tavarankuljetus. Millaista tavaraa sillä kulki? Kulkiko radalla myös normaaleja rautateiden tavaravaunuja kaupallisessa liikentessä eli oliko radalla yhdysliikennettä NSB:n kanssa? Vai johtiko radoista jokin pistoraide johonkin satamaan josta tavara lastattiin laivoihin? On totta että se vähän vesittää "metro" -statusta mutta toisaalta on raitioteitäkin ollut ja on vielä joilla on tavaraliikennettä, ja erikoisrakenteisa vaunuja ja vetureita tätä varten, esim Dresdenissä. Tuleeko mieleen joku muu metro maailmalla jossa olisi kuljetettu tavaraa? Lontoossahan oli postimetro mutta se oli erillinen linja jonka omisti Postilaitos. Joku muistikuva on että Lontoossa olisi jollakin muulla metrolinjalla kuljetettu pikatavaraa?

Konduktööri metrossa vielä 1980-luvulla ja kuljettajarahastus 1990-luvulla kuulostaa tietenkin aika epäurbaanilta, liikennemäärät ehkä eivät vielä silloin vaatineet järeämpiä järjestelmiä, mutta on kai sellaista harrastettu myös Saksan ja Itävallan Stadtbahneissa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Tuli mieleen, että parin seikan perusteella Holmenkollenin ja ympäristön radat olivat pitkään esikaupunkiratoja eikä metroja. Ensinnäkin radoilla kuljetettiin ainakin 1950-luvun loppupuolelle saakka ihmisten lisäksi tavaraa.


Hankalaa tama semantiikka. Kyllähän Lontoon metropolitan railwayllakin kuljettiin rahtia. Lontoon metron historian kuitenkin katsotaan ulottuvan yhtä kauaksi kuin Metropolitan railwayn historian. Ehkä relevantti kysymys kuuluu: alettiinko Lontoossa rakentaa nimenomaan metroa, kun Metropolitan railwayn rakentaminen aloitettiin? Nimi ainakin sattuneista syistä täsmäisi  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

Mä kategorisoin kaiken kiskoliikenteen kahteen laariin: ratikat ja junat.  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> Berliinin S-Bahn on rajatapaus, se että se ei ole U-Bahn johtuu: 
> 1) siitä että se on alunperin vanhempi järjestelmä joka oli rakennettu höyrykäyttöiseksi, mutta myöhemmin sähköistetty ja 
> 2) Berliinin jaosta 1945-1989 koska jaossa itä-Saksan valtionrautatiet Deutsche Reichsbahn määrättiin koko Berliinin eli sekä itäisen että läntisen S-Bahn verkoston omistajaksi ja operaattoriksi, kun taas U-Bahnin eri linjat jaettiin erikseen kummallekin "vyöhykkeelle" josta ne vastasivat itsenäisesti. Ilman kaupunkien jakoa olisi S-Bahn luultavasti modernisoitu ilmajohdoilla toimivaksi ja olisi liitetty kiinteämmin valtakunnalliseen rataverkkoon, mutta järjestelmä rapistui pahasti koska Länsi-Berliini ei halunnut osalllistua sen kehitykseen Berliinin jaon aikana, siksi pesäero U-Bahnin ja S-Bahnin välillä. Muissa Saksan suurkaupungeissa  S-Bahn on seudullinen lähijunaverkosto joka on hyvin metromainen mutta jonka verkosto ulottuu kauemmas kuin U-Bahn.


Entäs Hampuri, jossa on suurimmaksi osaksi virtakiskokäyttöinen S-Bahn?  :Wink:  Saksan kaksi vanhinta S-Bahn -järjestelmää (Berliini ja Hampuri) ovat virtakiskokäyttöisiä, muut S-Bahn -järjestelmät ottavat käyttövoimansa ajolangoista. Paitsi Ortenau S-Bahn, joka on dieselkäyttöinen. Hannoverin ja Rhein-Neckarin S-Bahnit ovat ehkä eniten sellaisia S-Bahneja, jotka ovat korvanneet jopa alueellisia RE -junia.

Mutta jaetussa Berliinissä S-Bahn tosiaan näivettyi länsipuolella. Syyt olivat lähinnä poliittisia, kun länsipuolella ei katsottu hyväksi asiaksi maksaa "vihollisvaltion" omistaman rautatieyhtiön palveluista ja junien käyttäjämäärät laskivat vuosi toisensa jälkeen. Tammikuussa 1984 liikennöinti siirtyikin Deutsche Reichsbahnilta Länsi-Berliinin liikennelaitokselle BVG:lle. Pikku hiljaa alkoi S-Bahnin kehittäminen mm. uuden kaluston käyttöönoton myötä. Sarjan 480 -junat kehitettiin jo ennen Saksojen yhdistymistä, mutta junien sarjatuotanto pääsi oikeastaan vauhtiin vasta kun Saksat olivat jo yhdistyneet.

----------


## JE

Taas sotkeudun tähän ikuisuusteemaan määristelmistä, mutta sanotaan kuitenkin: minusta "metro" näin suomalaisessa merkityksessään tarkoittaa kaupunkiliikenteeseen sovitettua, eristetyllä väylällä (vähintään puomitasoristeyksin, mutta yleensä kokonaan vailla risteämistä muun liikenteen kanssa) toteutettua rautatietä. Raitiotie, eli katuliikenteeseen sovitetulla kalustolla liikennöity rata, voi sitten olla "pikaraitiotie" tai vaikka "metro" jos se täyttää em. kaupunkirautatien/metron tunnusmerkeistä ainakin osan - ennen muuta palvelutasonsa puolesta.

Tällä logiikalla Holmenkollenin rata tunneleineen oli rautatie ja, jos niin halutaan, tunnelin tultua metro. Raitiotiestä on turha puhua, koska rata oli sovitettu isoille vaunuille, jotka eivät katuliikenteeseen sopineet. Radan alkuaikoina liikennöitiin raitiovaunuilla, mutta se ei tee radasta "raitiotietä". Tämä kalustovalinta johtui siitä, että ennen tunnelisuunnitelmaa suunniteltiin yhdysliikennettä Oslon raitioteiden kanssa, ja kaluston piti siksi soveltua katuliikenteeseen.

Oslon liikennelaitoksen metrojärjestelmään Holmenkollenin radan voi katsoa liittyneen vuonna 1975, jolloin systeemin operointi siirtyi siihen saakka erilliseltä, osittain yksityiseltä pörssiyhtiöltä Holmenkolbanenilta (HKB) Oslo Sporveierille.

Virtajärjestelmäkysymykselle ei kannata antaa liikaa arvoa: maailma on täynnä metrojärjestelmiä ajojohtovirroituksella, sellaisiakin joita ei parhaallakaan tahdolla voi pitää raitioteinä (vaikka katukelpoista kalustoa ehkä joissain tapauksissa radoilla voisikin käyttää). Toisaalta myös pääratoja on joissain maissa sähköistetty virtakiskolla, mm. Britanniassa (Etelä-Englanti) ja Yhdysvalloissa (Long Island). Edellä viitattu Hampurin S-Bahn oli osaksi ajojohtovirroitteinen tasavirralla vuoteen 1955, mutta järjestelmän luonteeseen muutos ei vaikuttanut. Metrona en sitä pidä, koska se on (sähköistyksestä riippumatta) osa valtakunnallista rataverkkoa, vaikkakin standardiratkaisuista poikkeava sellainen. Yhtä lailla Oslossa pohdittiin jossain vaiheessa koko metron varustamista ajojohdolla, mutta ennen idän linjojen rakentamista ratkaisuksi valikoitui virtakisko, ja kaluston standardisointi houkutteli lopulta muuttamaan lännenkin linjat samalle systeemille.

----------


## Compact

> Olen lukenut Oslon metron "saagan" Wikipedian eri sivuista - - -, esim siinä lukee, että "The first idea to launch a city-wide rapid transit was launched in 1912 with the construction of the Ekeberg Line; constructed with the same width profile as the Holmenkollen Line, the plan was to build a tunnel under the city center and run through trains, but large cost expenditures on the first section of the Common Tunnel ceased the plans. " Eli suunnitellmia koko kaupungin läpiajettavasta metrosta oli jo 1912! Läntisten esikaupunkien radat rakennettiin 1920-luvulla niin raskaiksi että ne voisi myöhemmin yhdistää Holmenkollenin maanalaiseen rataan. Tämä tosin tapahtui vasta 1987.


Minä puolestani en lukenut wikipediasta, vaan kirjasta "Neste stopp Makrellbekken" että länsitunnelia haaveiltiin jo 1901:

"Holmenkolbanen ble åpnet i 1898. Allerede i 1901 sendte AS Holmenkolbanen inn konsesjonssøknad for bygging og drift av en undergrunnsbane mellom Majorstuen og sentrum..."

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:46 ----------




> Vahvistusta Oslon vanhan  tunneliradan ja läntisen esikaupunkirataverkon metro-statuksesta sain siitä että länsiverkostolla oli vuosina 1936-1966 ennekuin Oslon varsinaisen "itämetron" 1. vaihe otettiin käyttöön yhteensä *3 tunneliasemaa*: Nationaltheatret, Valkyrieplass sekä *Volvat*. Tämä Volvat oli Röabanenin asema seuraava Majorstuenin maanpäällisen risteys- ja varikkoaseman jälkeen, mutta aito tunneliasema sekin, ja rata kulkee tunnelissa n. kilometrin verran sen kohdalla. Se lakkautettiin 1995 koska laiturit olivat vain 2 vaunun mittaisia kuten Valkyrieplass kanssa. Se läntisten esikaupunkiratojen muodostama järjestelmä oli siis metro, joskin pikkukaupunkisellainen.


Jonkun kerran tuosta Volvatin tunnelista läpimatkustaneena, valaistaan hieman sen nimen erikoishistoriaa. 

Volvatin tunneli ja ratalinjauksen muutos tehtiin ensiksikin siksi, että päästiin eroon eräästä läheisestä radan vaarallisimmasta tasoristeyksestä. Paikallinen maanomistaja oli sukunimeltään Thaulow ja hänen kiinteistöänsä oli tunnelin yläpuolella. Tontin nimi oli paremman puutteessa aikoinaan keksitty kirjoittaen omistajan sukunimi takaperin sekä myös jonkinverran yksinkertaistaen Woluaht => Volvat. Hauska!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jonkun kerran tuosta Volvatin tunnelista läpimatkustaneena, valaistaan hieman sen nimen erikoishistoriaa. 
> 
> Volvatin tunneli ja ratalinjauksen muutos tehtiin ensiksikin siksi, että päästiin eroon eräästä läheisestä radan vaarallisimmasta tasoristeyksestä. Paikallinen maanomistaja oli sukunimeltään Thaulow ja hänen kiinteistöänsä oli tunnelin yläpuolella. Tontin nimi oli paremman puutteessa aikoinaan keksitty kirjoittaen omistajan sukunimi takaperin sekä myös jonkinverran yksinkertaistaen Woluaht => Volvat. Hauska!


No johan on selitys! Itse luulin että se tulee latinasta, volvat=pyörii, ja että sillä on jotain lääketieteellistä taustaa kun paikalla on "medisinske senter". Mahtoiko se maanomistaja olla joku lekuri tai apteekkari? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> No johan on selitys! Itse luulin että se tulee latinasta, volvat=pyörii, ja että sillä on jotain lääketieteellistä taustaa kun paikalla on "medisinske senter". Mahtoiko se maanomistaja olla joku lekuri tai apteekkari?


Silloin kun Volvat sai nimensä, ei siellä pyörinyt kuin kärrynpyöriä ja mahdollisesti myllynkiviä. Apteekkari H.C. Thaulow osti alueelta Granbakken -nimisen maatilan vuonna 1866. Myöhemmin tilan nimeksi tuli sitten Volvat, joka on kuten nimim. Compact kirjoitti, nimi takaperin. Thaulowin suku oli kotoisin Jyllannin Tavlovin pikkukaupungista. Volvat tuleekin siis tuon tanskalaisen pikkukaupungin nimestä, nykykirjoitusasultaan Taulov ja sijaitsee Frederician kunnassa. Volvat medisinske senterillä ei ole mitään tekemistä Thaulowin kanssa. Kyseinen yksityissairaala/lääkäriasema perustettiin vuonna 1985, silloin nimeltään Ring medisinske senter.

Vuosilukurumbasta päästäänkin Oslon (silloin vielä Kristiania) raideliikennesulkeisiin

*1875* perustettiin kauramoottoriratikkayhtiö Kristiania Sporveisselskab, eli KSS. Kansan suussa yhtiö tunnettiin nimellä Grönntrikken (myöh. kirjoitusasu Grønntrikken).

*1893* aloitti Kristiania Elektriske Sporvei, eli KES (kansan suussa Blaatrikken, vuodesta 1917 Blåtrikken) sähköratikkaliikenteen ensimmäisenä Pohjolassa.
Samoihin aikoihin oli aloitettu tulevan Holmenkolbanen (HKB, radan nimeksi oli tuleva Holmenkollbanen) osakeanti. Osakkeen hinta oli 200 kruunua (2.000  nykyrahassa). Radan kustannusarvio oli 600.000 kruunua (6,5 milj. ). Kristianian kaupunki osti osakkeita 65.000 kruunulla. Osakeanti keskeytyi joksikin aikaa, koska osakkeita oli yhteensä myyty vasta vajaalla 200.000 kruunulla.

*1895* aloitti eräs kristianialainen yhtiö osakkeiden välityksen. Samalla HKB:n osakkeiden arvo oli noussut 300 kruunuun (3.300 )! Tämä lisäsi etenkin piensijoittajien kiinnostusta tulevaa yhtiötä kohtaan.

*1896* perustettiin siis HKB. Kustannusarvio oli nyt kohonnut 800.000 kruunuun (8,7 milj ). Radan sähköistystyöiden sekä vaunukaluston (12 moottorivaunua + 10 perävaunua) osuus tästä summasta oli 300.00 kruunua (3,3 milj ). Näihin aikoihin sovittiin, että HKB ostaa sähkön omakustannushintaan KES:ltä.

*1897* perusti Kristianian kaupunki kunnallisen raitiotielaitoksen Kristiania Kommunale Sporvei (kansan suussa Rödtrikken). Yhtiön liikenne alkoi kaksi vuotta myöhemmin.

*1898* HKB aloitti liikenteen Majorstuenilta (kaksoisraide) Slemdalin kautta (yksöisraide) Holmenkollenin (nyk. Besserudin) asemalle. Vuoden 1896 kustannusarvio ylittyi lähes 30 %:lla, eli hintalappu oli 1.020.000 kruunua (10 milj ). Varoja yhtiö hankki myös kiinteistökuningatartoiminnallaan. Yhtiö oli hankkinut radan varren tonttimaata ja palstoitti myyntiin noin 200 omakotitalotonttia. Hintahaarukka oli 6.000 - 18.000 kruunua (59.000 - 176.500 ).

 Meir følger...

----------


## Piirka

Ja kun päästiin T-banoihin, niin Oslossa avattiin runsas kuukausi sitten uusi metro-osuus, Sinsenin ja Økernin välinen Lørenbanen. Pituutta tällä uudella rataosuudella on 1,6 km ja yksi uusi asema (Løren). Hinnaksi tuli 143 miljoonaa euroa.

Metrolinjasto meni uusiksi siten, että linjojen lännen pääteasemat vaihtuivat (pl. ykköslinja). Kakkosen pääteasema siirtyi Kolsåsista Østeråsiin. Kolmosen Ringenin Storosta Kolsåsiin. Nelonen jatkaa Storosta Lørenin kautta Vestlihin. Kutosen (Storo  Stortinget  Sognsvann) lakkautus korvattiin vitoslinjan erikoisella liikennöintijärjestelyllä: Vestli  Stortinget  Storo  Stortinget  Sognsvann. Vitoslinja on kuin "postitorvi", eli se kulkee kahdesti keskustatunnelin kautta matkalla Vestlistä Sognsvanniin. Ruter perustelee tätä käytäntöä saamastaan palautteesta. Entinen linjatunnuksen vaihtuminen Storossa 4:sta (Bergkrystallen  Stortinget   Storo) 6:ksi (Storo  Stortinget  Sognsvann) koettiin matkustavaisten keskuudessa sekavaksi. Ehkä on selkeämpää, kun junan määränpääkilvistä/laiturinäytöistä pitää osata hahmottaa 5 Ringen tai 5 Sognsvann (matkustettaessa keskustatunnelissa länteen) tai toiseen suuntaan 5 Ringen tai 5 Vestli.

----------

